# ACU at UCH, London : Part 16



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## soph6860 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi there

Not quite sure if I am doing this right here..I have just joined this board and this is my first post. 
My name is Sophia and I am 40 years old. We have been ttc since 2002 and after 2 mc's, 3 failed  IUIs we had our first IVF in 2005 which resulted in the birth of our lovley little boy Yannis, who is now 2. 
Since then I had a couple more mc's and a chemical pregnancy after a FET last month. 

Even though we are so blessed with our 1 miracle we are not ready to just give up and would so very much like extend our family.
We are now looking at doing one more fresh cycle..and that will have to be it...financially and emotionally.

Because it is only 1 go we have we want to make sure we give ourselves the best possible chance.
Due to my age, a lowered AMH ( 12.3) and history of recurrent miscarriages we are thinking of having our treatment at the UCH or Lister ...and I am now desperate to find out as much as possible.

I've heard a lot of good stuff about the UCH and the success rates seem very high in my age group...but I am not sure if they actually do treat a lot of women over 40 with low ovarian reserves or if the Lister in London would be better for this? Sorry to be rambling and if I am posting this in the wrong thread. I find this decision so hard to make and since we live in the Midlands I can't just even go to have a quick look at a few clinics.

If you can share any of your views I would be so grateful. good luck to everyone wherever you are in your treatment cycle.

Lots of love
Sophia
xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Sophia and welcome. I may not be the best person to ask about your age group and AMH, but I can say that this ACU has treated me well, with lots of calls and support when I required it. They are very busy and there are long waits, but if they decide to take you on I think it is worth it. I add that last caveat as they are firm about who they take on. I think it maybe slightly stats based but that could be harsh on my part. My advice would be to splash out the money for an initial consultation and get them to lay it on the line, no holds barred for you. Hope this helps!


On my fron - three beautiful grade one embies today - so we are going day by day and really hoping for aday four transfer!!!

Have a good day all and hope you are all relaxing with your little ones on board!!

Georgette


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you haven't all lost the thread.

Hi Sophia - Just saw your post and thought I would offer my opinion.  Sorry to hear that you have gone through so much, I hope that your final attempt will bring you what you want.  

My husband and I went to open evenings at both the Lister and UCH but decided on UCH because it seemed like they weren't trying to sell to us quite so much.  We had 3 x goes of IUI there which were unfortunately negative but 1st go of IVF worked for us so obviously I am very happy with them.  I believe that their embryologists are fantastic and I really think that they can make all of the difference.  Most of the staff are great, an improved bedside manner from some could be improved but generally they were great.

I know you have a low AMH, but how well do you respond?  I have heard that UCH doesn't always like taking on patients who will potentially have a poor response, where as the Lister does't seem to mind so much.  I also have a low AMH (11) but did respond OK to the drugs (although it was max dosage).  I think they took a punt on me due to my age and the fact that my FSH was OK!

Wishing you lots of luck with your decision.

Hi everyone else - Hope you are all OK, think a lot of you are on the 2ww now so good luck, I have fingers and toes crossed.

Button xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Georgette - glad your 3 little stars are doing well!

Sophia - hi. I think that UCH are very good technically and if anyone can do it they will. They will also give you a very honest, unsugar-coated view of your chances, based on your whole situation. My AMH is 11 so low too but I got 14 eggs this time so I responded ok on a high dose of drugs! Does anyone know if AMH is supposed to be related to egg quality or is it just quantity? I'd be interested to know that.  Having said that, I think that the Lister has a particularly good reputation for poor responders - but you may well not be in that category if you have responded well in the past. Congrats on your lovely little boy and welcome to the board.

I'm really looking forward to going back to work tomorrow - lurking around here obsessing all day is not good for me...

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Georgette well done you
After all that all your 3 not only fertilised but also grade 1. How brill is that. You must be pleased. The embriologists are amazing there, literally know everything. They are fab
When I had my ET yesterday the embriologist explained everything to me and explained what they had done and why.
I did have a list of questions to ask as well but the main thing was about how many to put back
When embroys go to blastocyst stage, they then grade them from there and determind the % of it working
One on my embroys was a 6 cell blastocyst with a grade 1 and 1 which apparently is the best and the other one was also 6 cell but a grade 2 and 2, so both good overall.
Also it was amazing to see that they have assisted to hatch on both of them and you can see them coming out the shells. Its so weird...

When it came to the ET I was in a state. My bladder was so so full and when they put the clamp in and opened up I was in agony. They then put them in and had to go back to the lab to be sure they went in which they did. I then lied down for 20 mins and then went to the loo which felt amazing!!!!

So now I am on day 2 and its soooooooo hard.. I keep looking at the picture they have given me and preying that its going to work. I just have to be strong and hope for the best..
Lukily we have 4 frosties so thats a good thing..

This waiting game is a nightmare!!!!!!!
They also say to rest etc but I find if I have stuff to do and I am busy time flies quicker...

Lisa xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Lisa - I remember from my dummy ET I needed the loo so bad I thought I would cry, they then told me I was too full and to go pee out three little cups!!!! Seriously couldn't decided whether to cry or laugh. THough if I had laughed I might have wet myself! I am so not looking forward to another full bladder. Like you I am determined to lie there for as long as possible afterwards! DAy 2 - only 14 to go, you are doing great! 

Tholeon - Hmmm, yes I think I will be obssessing too, work might be good. I have to do two days in the middle of it then have a weeks annual leave - but my mummy is coming up to entertain me. And my BF has DVD plans too. And DH can work form home a little. So we shall see how long I last at home!! I want to be at home on OTD as I fear I will cry in a very unnattractive fashion either way!!

Hi button = nice to hear you are still doing well

G
x


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Button

How did you get through this 2ww Did you test on day 16 or did you test early
Its a bit of a nightmare to be honest.. Trying to relax as much as possible but its tough.. Did you lie around for days??
Did you have blastocysts?? Tell me all
You may have mentioned it before but I have forgotten (to many drugs!)

Tholeon how you feeling?? Same as me?? going back to work has to be the easier option I am telling you

xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Lisa

Not sure how I managed to get through the 2ww, unfortunately you just have to try and distract yourself a little bit, easier said than done I know!!  I was off work for 8 (working) days in today.  Had EC on the Weds so had the rest of the week off and then had a Blastocyst transfer on the Monday so took all of that week off and sat around at home.  I had to go back for the second week of the 2ww as I wanted a distraction from it all.

Wishing you lots of luck

xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello lovelies

Georgette  - your BF and your Mum and DvDs  - those plans sound fab!

If i have to do this again I think I might go back to the office straight away - it isn't a physical job and to be honest I can't see what good sitting in front of my pc at home rather than the one there can be doing... What do you think ladies?

Don't suppose any of you live anywhere near Kingston....we could meet for a herbal tea??!

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

I live North London near Elstree where Eastenders is filmed. think its a bit of a way 
would def have met if not 
x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

I am south east......

g


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Where in the south east?

xx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello! I’m new on this thread but I’ve been reading about you for a lot of months. Do you mind if I join your group?
Excuse my English, I’m Italian, but I took a degree in English even if I don’t practise it very much.
I’m 33 years old and my hubbie 37, we’ve been married since 2003 and we ttc since that beautiful day in June. After a couple of years we started some tests and everything seemed to be ok. So we started with IUI in a NHS centre near my city, in 2006, but after 3 attempts, nothing happened. Being stubborn I wanted to discover the cause of our infertility, and finally we found out that my tubes are open, but twisted, so IVF seemed our only chance to conceive. Unfortunately we have already made 3 attempts always in the same centre, but we have always had BFN. Before my third IVF last March I flew to London to UCH to make the OST, the Hycosy and the Dummy Embryo Transfer, because I want to make my last attempts outside Italy, since we have a very restrictive law that allows to fertilize and implant only three eggs, so the percentage of pregnancy is very low. Moreover in Italy we cannot freeze embies, so we are obliged to make the stimming in every attempt, and even if we get 10 eggs, 7 will be thrown away.
I chose London because I have my father’s brother who lives in Barnet that can give me hospitality and help me in this difficult journey. 
Now I am on Primolut since 25 September and in a few days I’ll start the nasal spray. Then, as soon as the period arrives, I’ll fly to London to have the scan and the dilapan too. I’m very nervous and anxious because I’ll be by my own (without my husband) for the first week in London but I’m sure with your advice and help I’ll make it ! 
Thank you and excuse my long post… many positive thoughts to all of you…
xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

welcome babydesire! Sorry you've had such a hard time so far ttc but UCH is a good place to be. Let us know if you have any particular questions we can help with xxx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you very much for your reply, Tholeon, when I’ll start the jabs I’m sure I’ll have a lot of questions for you.
Enjoy you 2WW taking it easy, but I think you can go back to work soon instead of getting mad doing nothing at home


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Gosh so much going on here.  I just wanted to post something quickly, so that i don't lose the new thread.

Sending all you girsl on the 2WW lots of sticky vibes!!  Just get lots of good DVD's in!

To everyone else, i am wishing you lots of luck on whatever part of the journey you are on.

I am really sorry for the lack of personals, but i am expecting my mum any minute!

lots of love
LMG
xxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies...sorry been incommunicado for ages. We were staying with friends in Hampshire at the weekend & then ive been manic at work, but wanted to see how all the ECs & ETs had gone....so ive had a quick scoot back to see what's been going on.

Wow! You're all a really productive lot! Georgette, really happy your 3 embies are all fighting fit. Remember I only had 3 fertilise so plenty to be really optimistic for. 

Tholeon, agree with you that its more frustrating sitting around at home obsessing, I should have gone back to work earlier - 4 days surfing FF is not good for your mental state!! Lisa, I know exactly what you meant about writhing around in agony on the slab with the full bladder - why they dont say come in with half full bladder & then 'top-up' in the clinic - cos they are always running late for ETs! Beautiful blasts all round, ladies - well done you!

I have to say it is amusing to see the volume of 'traffic' going up as we all get into the final frenzy of EC/ET & 'wiating for Godot' like 2ww!! 

Sophia - really sorry as I dont have much time now - but my history is quite similar to yours. I'm 39, 2 negative cycles with increasingly poor response, AMH 14. Its a tough choice between Lister & UCH. I really think it comes down to your 'gut' feeling for both clinics & how convenient it is for you to get to appointments. I do think Lister do more testing for NK cells & miscarriage, but I wouldn’t have kept coming back to UCH if I didnt think they were good. Mr Serhal is great (if a little offhand bedside manner), Dr Saab a complete honey, the embryologists are excellent and only their overbooking & over-running appointments let them down. I guess that is a function of success, so I'm not too critical! I've just got a BPF with them after 2 failed attempts (early days yet so trying to keep excitement measured!). My last attempt I responded really badly to LP & only had 2 embies fertilise with Day 2 transfer & resulting BFN. This time I was on SP (cetrotide protocol) & responded much better….8 eggs, 3 fertilised (5 had abnormalities) but all 3 were good quality & I had Day 3 transfer with resulting BFP. UCH are good at varying your regime, but of course after  4 tries with them, they have built up quite a history! Do PM me if you have any more Qs.

Welcome to Babydesire.We will be here for you along the long bumpy road to insanity! Your English is excellent btw if you are non-native speaker! 

Hi to LMG & Button... good to see you both checking in

1 week until my pregnancy scan – am feeling nervous as feeling a lot less nauseous and ‘asymptomatic’. I tell you girls, the anxiety & stress does not end when you get your result!! 

Stacks of babydust all round. Will keep everything crossed for you G, T & L


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi girls, any news?
Tomorrow I have to start the nasal spray, and I have a question for you. On the leaflet of the protocol it was written to make one sniff into each nostril 4 times a day, i.e. to total 4 sniffs a day, is it correct?
Excuse my ignorance, but in the last tx in Italy I had to make 3 sniffs 3 times a day, so now it seems to be a too low dosage. Any experience?
Thanks and have a good evening!
xxx babydesire


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi babydesire

I actually asked the same question as well so dont worry

basically I sprayed each nostril 4 times a day so in total you are spraying 8 times

I did mine at 6am and 10am, 6pm and 10pm everyday

So at 6 I sprayed once in each nostril and the same untill 10pm

is that ok??

Lisa xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

I panicked about sniffing too - thought I was doing it all wrong. My onl yindication (apart from getting this far!!) was a horrid taste in my mouth about 10 mins later

I did 7,11,7,11 timing - sniff in each nostril at each time point.

I must warn you - I ran out of sniffer stuff and had to have a mad panic to get another bottle. Don't know why I needed to bottles but can I recommend you keep a CLOSE eye on the fluid level!!


georgette


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Girls

need your advice!!!

Basically i have been taking clexaine now everyday after transfer. The doctors said I needed a blood test 6 days after to check my blood to make sure all was ok
They said they would only call if there was a problem..
They called me.. and said my blood levels were slightly abnormally high and that they needed to see me on Monday again for another blood test to be sure as if still high they will give me aspirin..
I am now worrying that the implantation wont happen because of this..
I guess if it was that bad I would have to go back each day
What do you all reackon?
Lisa xxxx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Lisa and Georgette, thank you very much for your advice, I'm much more relaxed now that I can have your support... Even if it's the fourth tx, it seems always as it was the first time  Re: robert33 I don't think you'll jeopardize anything, moreover the implantation should have been already occurred at this time, so don't worry and trust what the nurses say, there’s nothing we can do now, only wait and hope! Lots of   to everyone and have a nice day!
xxx babydesire


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey all

sorry - quickie as back at work. Lisa - I don't think that the blood levels have anything to do with implamantation, it is something to do with potentially thinning your blood (which can be dangerous in other ways..) that they want to avoid. And a lot of clinics don't prescibe Clexene anyway, I think. So don't worry too much!! xxx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Tholeon- hope you are right.. I have left a message for Dr S to call me later.. 
How you feeling?
xxxxx


----------



## soph6860 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone

Thank you so much for your kind replies  to my earlier post. I don't get much of a chance to go online as I work in an open plan office with lots of nosey colleagues in front and behind me...so sorry about leaving it so late to get back to you.

It was such a help to hear your personal experiences and even though none of you can make this difficult decision for us I find it more helpful and reassuring than just looking at the stats.I've spent a whole weekend doing that and ended up completely confused and with a massive headache!

Anyway, we have now got an appointment at the UCH next Friday, 10th of October. I was impressed how quickly they could fit us in..but I prepare myself for a bit of a wait.
It feels like a big adventure coming all the way up to London for this and I am a little bit scared. Our previous clinic was literally 5 mins down the road and I could just pop in for scans etc. in my lunchbreak...

Anyway, this is our last fresh cycle...so we are going to take all the chances we can get!  
I've just had my FSH levels come back at 8 and my LH at 4.1 , whcih I beleive is normal. so that's good news and hopefully the UCH will be happy with this and take us on.

I also have to go to the antral follicle count scan this afternoon, which might give us an indication as to how I might respond to the drugs.

So all systems go for us...I am quite excited and nervous at the same time

It's great to hear everyone being so positive and kind to each other at such a stressful time and I really wish you all the best for wherever you are in your treatment.

Georgette...all the best for your ET..I really hope those little ones keep dividing and find a nice place to snuggle in. My friend here in B'ham only ever got 2 embryos in each treatment cycle...and she got pregnant both times..second baby due any day now.!

Button, thanks for your lovley reply and many congratulations on your pregnancy! 

Libby...thanks also for sharing your story...really encouraged me and I will find out more about the cetrodide protocol.
Just wanted to say that no nausea or many symptoms at this stage doesn;t really mean anything. As they say every pregnancy is different...I have been pregnant 5 times..sometimes with strong symptoms, sometimes with none ..and the one pregnancy that made it all the way through I hardly had any symptoms until week 8-9, when I started feeling nauseous...Try not to worry...I know it's really hard...trust your body and your little one(s) who have already come a long way!

and hello babydesire.. I really hope you are not going to find it too hard being in London by yourself. I am actually from Germany but live in Birmingham and we are now thinking of doing the treatment in London.. I do miss the support of my family from Germany , too...and like yourself I will have to travel to most of my appointents by myself...so I find it a bit daunting, too.   
Wishing you all the best and looking forward to getting to know you a bit better over the next few weeks.

Best of luck to everyone...sorry for teh mega long post... ( I have a day off today and obviously make teh most of it! )

Sophia
xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi  girls - resting on the sofa so difficult to type! They called this morning to say that 2 embies still gorgoesu but one had some problems, so they whipped us in and popped that babies in. Dr Saab did it and was wonderful. I have to say the embryologists have been beyond the call of duty fantastic. We got piccies of all three embryos and a post transfer USS image. DH got all choked up and weepy. I was too uncomfortable to be able to get all emotional -needed a wee. But so pleased to be in my 2ww. 

Sophia - really hope the antral count is good news - nice FSH level!
LIsa - it may be that the platelets are high which means they might want to add in the aspirin to make sure your blood is nice and thin. If it was truly urgent they would call you in Iam sure. And I hope Dr Saab calls you back soon

Baby desire - just let us know when you go for scan - you never know, one of us may e there at the same time and it can be nice to see someone smile at you - like LIsa did to me!

Tholeon - hope being back at work is good

Georgette


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

fab news about your embies being safely back on board Georgette!

love to all  - sorry quickie as in office. Much better for me here though!

x


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Morning Ladies

How are we all??

I am feeling much better.. Dr Serhal called me and told me there is nothing to worry about with regards to my blood test results. He said its just to be sure that they need to do it again on Monday and if my levels dropped there was more to worry about but they have risen which is ok.. 
Anyway today I am 4 days past transfer and feeling really bloated and have pains in my tummy.. I am hoping thats a good thing. Also have a slight back ache.
I was worried if I sleep on my tummy which I usually do I will squash them and my mum found this so so funny. had to confirm this with the doctor as well and he said of course you can.  How does everyone sleep on the 2ww?
I cant wait to go back to work on Monday
Georgette how you doing When is your test date?
Theoloen what about you? Any side effects yet?? Is your test date 14th Oct as they have given me the 15th

Speak later 
Lisa xxxx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi girls, how are you?
I'm doing nothing but thinking of my next tx, maybe I should take my mind off it, but I think it's impossible, because there are so many things to do before flying to London: organize some work for the next 20 days, remember of all the stuff to take, pack my suitcase and also my husband's (who will leave one week later than me) because he has never packed up by his own since he was born !!!  ... and so on... 
Stop talking about me!!

Lisa: I'm happy you are much more relaxed now, I don't know how it's better to sleep during the 2WW, but I think someone who is pg can reply for sure! Fingers crossed xxxx

Tholeon: Enjoy coming back to normal life, but try not to feel stressed too much! 

georgette: sure I'll let you know about my scan dates, it'll be wonderful to meet some of you! I'm happy for your ET and now let's cross our fingers! xxx

Sophia, thanks for the kind words, we are sharing the same experience! Luckily I'll have the support of my uncle and my aunt for the first week without my hubbie, so it will be easier for me. I'll be very happy if we meet at ACU, so keep in touch!! 

LibbieG: thank you for the compliments about my English! I love this language very much and I'd like to learn it better! Congratulations for your pregnancy and let us know any news about your first scan!

Excuse me if I forgot someone, but I have still to learn all your nicknames!
Have a nice day!  
babydesire xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

morning my dears. My OTD is 18th October, we had great news about the last little embie today - he is now a blast of good quality and is being frozen as we speak. 

I am in an utter panic today - lisa I had that thought too - ohm y gosh what if I squash them, I always roll around a lot whilst I sleep. Glad mr S felt it was okay to sleep on our tummies. Then I really panicked - this is going to sound gross, but they said to not do sit ups or aggravate you tummy - but what about going to the loo!!!!!!!! Am I supposed to be constipated for three days or something? Well I am not! and now I panic I hurt or lost the little ones!AAAAAAAhhhhhh . I know this is a crazy thought!! I know this is not possible but someone somewhere advise crazy me!  

baby desire - when do you arrive in london? Good luck with packing and sorting!

Tholeon - good to hear from you!

lisa - I have NO symptoms, I worry I should be more bloated maybe??

Aaaaaaahhhhh the craziness of the 2ww, I though I would be immune....


G
xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello ladies

Georgette/Lisa remember most people wouldn't have a clue they were pregnant now, so don't worry about sleeping on your tummies etc - I'm sure everybody's mothers did that!!!

I'm ok - good getting on with stuff. Have no symptoms whatsoever and think I've probably scuppered my chances only putting one blast back - but we have four frozen so that is hope, and can always do another fresh cycle and put 2 back that time. Just need to find another £6k under the mattress   

Babydesire - not thinking about anything else is quite natural I think!

LibbyG - all the very best for your scan, which I think is Monday is it?

Sophie - glad you FSH levels were good, best of luck for the consultation

love to all
x


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Morning Ladies

How are we all today

Well I cant wait to go back to work on Monday. This wait is doing my brain in as all I keep thinking about is "has it worked of hasnt it worked".  I wish we only had to wait 1 week not 2.. I think this has to be the hardest wait I have ever had to do..
I keep getting a few pains here and there but nothing major.
I am trying to keep busy and relaxing at the same time.
Tholeon/georgette- are you both on suppositories are any of you on gestone??
How many times a day do you need to do them??

Babydesire- make sure you dont forget to bring everything.. As I have said already the ACU is amazing and I am so happy with their services. It has to be the best clinic I have been to.
Sophie good luck at the appointment next week. I hope it goes really well for you..
Libby G hope your scan goes well

Lots of love to the ACU girlies
Lisa xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

morning lisa dear
I am on cyclogest twice a day and progynova three times a day - messy icky cyclogest  
I am having nasty cramps today. I pulled something when I did a sarcastic out loud laughing HA! at a book today and now I am worried. But I am sure it will settle and be nothing.... just craziness

I am not back at work till next sat!!!! Aaaaaaagh. I will go mad. Luckily my mummy is coming up on monday. Then BF is coming round next Friday. I will also pop into town for lunch with DH. 

I am thinking the cinema is calling tonight.... or SATC on DVD

Georgette


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

How is everyone??

Very quiet today on here

I am starting to go a little   

Whats news everyone?? Tholeon- we have done a week.. are you positive??

Georgette what about you??

Lisaxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

went to see rocknrolla last night - did not really enjoy it. Think it scared the babies. 

I do not feel any different - it is very odd, thought there would be a sort of light coming on above my head - Flashing I am pregnant, I am not pregnant if you see what I mean. Sheeeeesh. What a wait, well done on getting through one week!

G


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning, girls!
Did you have a nice weekend?
Yesterday was a beautiful sunny day, so my DH and I went to take a stroll on the beach, very relaxing...
I read that you are coping well enough with the 2WW, but I know that it's terrible to wait for the result... come on, only a few more days, try to keep your mind away from it, easier said than done   

As for me, today I’ll finish taking Primolut, do you know when AF is supposed to come? I have booked the flight for 15 October (because I can have the scan and the dilapan on day 1, 2, 3, 4 or 5), but I think I must put the departure date forward. 

Another question: since I must have the dilapan (cervix dilation), do you know if I have to take with me a nightdress, a housecoat and my slippers to stay at the hospital? They said I’ll stay about four hours in the hospital and no more.

Thank you for your attention and have a nice week.
Lots of love to all.

babydesire xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi baby desire - AF comes on 3 days to ten days after stopping primolut - that is the worst bit, waiiting for the AF cause you don't know when it will arrive. It is very difficult predict. I had mine three days after stopping each time.

With regards to the dilapan, for procedures they give you a gown but like you to have  dressing gown/house coat and slippers of your own to keep you warm. I have not had dilapan myself but that was the procedure for my EC and ET.

Hope that helps.


hmmm, walking on the beach sounds lovely. 

My mummy comes up today to keep me company, hurrah! 

Georgette


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello lovelies

I thought AF was supposed to always come 3 days after the Primulot but I may be wrong. Babydesire best to just phone the clinic and leave a message for the nurses - they are pretty good at calling back.

Have been busy making a list of things I can look forward to again if I get a BFN (in no particular order..): white wine, sex, hot baths, no more horrid injections or pessaries, large lattes,... Is that not positive thinking enough??

Georgette hope you have a lovely time with your Mum!

xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hee heee - my list would include:
alcohol
Sex
Running
Pate
Sushi
No meds

hee hee

But I have really positive pants on today - so I WILL be pregnant through sheer will power!!

G

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Morning Ladies

I didnt have a chance to log on yesterday as I was at work.. I found it much easier going to work to take my mind off it but went to the loo around 10 times to make sure af wasnt there..
Anyway only a week left now. this is doing my brain in..
This is my 3rd 2ww and it doesnt get any easier at all...

Hope you are all ok and getting through this!!!!

Have a good day and sending you all lots of love and luck
Lisa xxxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Lisa - Third 2ww - man I would be stark staring crazy! I ahve been distracted from it all with my mother which has been really nice - lovely shiny nails from a maincure we both had yesterday! I hope you are well. I hear from the other girls that knicker checking starts in the second week. But I ahve to say I am a bit of a hawk already when it comes to that!!

Speak to you all later

G


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Have to say ladies that I went to the loo tonight and thought AF had come
Started to panic and then came home from work in a right tizz..
Anyway turns out it was a cut inside so that was a relief in itself..
I just wanna know now!!

Thoelon how you coping?

Georgette enjoy time with your mummy!!!

Lisa xxxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello

I think that the 'cut inside' is probably because of the horrid pessaries! I had the same thing....

Am ok. Though think the second part of the 2ww is probably the worst.

Lisa did you have your other cycles at the ACU? What were the results?

Georgette glad you have been having a lovely time with your Mum.

xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi lisa and tholeon - yeah those pessaries are awful, put one in once and I swear I did myself a damage - really glad it was a false alarm lisa.

Not long for you now!!!

I had cramping last night   frightened me but it has settled now, so we plow on...
\

Georgette
xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Ladies

Tholeon- This is is my second fresh cycle. I had 1 fresh cycle and 1 frozen cycle at a clinic in Highgate, and then decided to move to the ACU as I heard the results were a lot higher and just their whole approach is so much better.
It turned out that I was so pleased and would definately go back again for sure if need be.
How are you feeling?? Any thoughts- positive or negative?
when do you test? is it Monday?

Georgette/Tholeon- I dont take pesseries. The reason for this is because I bled after a week last time. They have put me on Gestone, which is an injection that goes into your muscle. It has to be done in the bum or side of leg. Its a huge needle around 1.5 inches and it doesnt hurt that much at the time but after it kills.  I can see I am going to be bruised after all this..
Its an oil substance and its quite hard to get out of the syringe..

Are you ladies going to test early?

Lets hope next week we all have some good news and get  

Lisa xxxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

had a bit of a panic last night - woken at 3am with AF cramps - really felt like AF was coming and I lay there all upset thinking "this is it, it is all over" I was so upset. But the cramps did settle and I am fine today. But I am getting nervous that this is the second time. Also my (.)(.) aren't QUITE as sore as they were. So I called ACU and waiting for a nurse to call me back. There is no bleeding but I just want this to work so very much. 

Lisa = those injections sounds awful, poor you. pessaries are messy but they aren't an injection!!

Georgette
Tired, worried but still praying for a BFP


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey 

Georgette: I have heard that AF cramps can be a pregnancy sign too - so don't worry too much about them. I still have no symptoms whatsoever!

Lisa - I had a cycle at Barts before, and I do think that ACU offers much more personalised and round the clock treatment, its no surprise that their results are better. Poor you with the Gestane.

Are you guys on Prognovya? Do you remember being told that it was ok if you run out before the end of the 16 day wait? I think I will - and DH thinks we were told that - but I can't remember. Will call them and ask tomorrow if you guys don't know! Am tempted to test this w/e rather than wait till OTD on Tuesday - 16 days seems a long time for blasts - but can the Clexane interfere with results

Would be so wonderful if all 3 of us got BFPs!

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am also on progynova and they make me feel like poo. I also will run out by the time next Wednesday comes.. 
Can you let me know what they tell you please?
I am sure clexaine does not have HCG in it... I checked and asked them if gestone does and they said it didnt..
Might be worth checking..

This is doing my head in...

Also I run out of gestone next week so I will also need to know what to do with that
xxxxx

PS AF cramps are usual and people that experience them do get BFP..
I am having pains as well here and there but keeping positive
Lisa xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah girls, my head is in a shed.....

Let us hope AF pains are just one of those things some people get. Beyond that really don't have any symptoms. I got more prgynova and cyclogest in case I ran out. But I am waiting for a nurse from ACU to call me back . I too will ask if we need more. I know they do a progesterone as well as our HCG levels if we get a BFP and they can ask you to stay on the cyclogest up to 12 weeks if required, but that is not for every one. SO I will let you know. 
\Clexane will not affect pregnancy test. 

bah, this is all pants.


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

This really is pants isnt it..

I am now 10 days past ET

Surely by now its either worked or not?

Lisa xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

agree it is pants. And yep it probably has either worked or not by now for you and I Lisa. But we don't know which yet.. Are you supposed to test next Wednesday?

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes supposed to test next Wednesday although most people I know that have had IVF have been able to test after 10 days with blastocysts so not sure what to think
I think waiting 16 days is beyond a joke really. The nurse actually said to me if I wanted to I could test Monday but not sure yet
Also how many days does it take for the trigger HCG to leave the body?

Lisa xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hang on in there!!!

Lisa - I tested after 14 days as wanted to do it on a weekend so it was a couple of days early.  UCH seem to say 16 days regardless of what sort of treatment you have had.  They still told me 16 days after I had IUI, which is a bit more realistic as that doesn;t involve embryos.  Trigger shot should be out of your system in about 10 days.

Re Progynova, you won't have enough to last 16 days, you will run out just before but you don't need any more.

Good Luck.

Button xx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Dear girls,
you must be very excited...the long wait has almost finished for you...
Don't think too much to the symptoms, unfortunately they mean nothing positive or negative, as I've always read in other forums (I've never had the pleasure to be pg, so I can't tell my experience).
I think that if you had a 5-days blast transfer you could test after 9 days from ET, (i.e. 14 days after EC), the clinic makes us waiting 16 days only to be very sure, but it's madness! Don't worry, HCG leaves our body after 10 days from the jab and other drugs won't affect pregnancy tests.
I wish you very   and all the best...  We all need some good news on this thread...
lots of love
babydesire xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello ladies

I think I may test at the w/e although my OTD is Tuesday - I agree 16 days (esp with blasts) seems a bit much! And it will be nice to have the w/e to get used to things rather than having to go straight off to work. And if its a BFN i would like to stop the meds/have a nice hot bath/glass of wine etc!!! Though am kind of thinking that the longer I go without AF the better - though I guess the meds may be holding it off..

Thanks for the advice Button and Babydesire and     to my fellow waiters!!

xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hello girlies - 

Acu pretty much agreed with you - symptoms are so difficult to tell. She said my cramps without bleeding could indeed be signs of early pregnancy. that fact that my boobs are still sore but not AS sore was too difficult to read and I should not worry. She reiterated again that I should not test early (   ). Then she said that we only needed to take the course of progynova given 16 or 18 days I can't remember. But she said that the clexane/heparin and the cyclogest will continue until the end of ten weeks!!! So stop up on both of the ASAP if you guys are lucky enough to get BFPs!!!! 

All in all, she calmed me a little. I am getting cramps but it is so not over till the fat lady sings!! 

Popping out to dinner tonight, but wish you all well Lisa, Tholeon, baby desire and button

G
xx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Ladies...the wait is almost over. Hang on in there as Button says & dont go to loopy symptom spotting! AAAhhh!

I had my 7 wk scan yesterday...overjoyed to see 1 tiny beating heart. All seems OK at this stage. There was also another foetal sac but no yolk or anything, so they think its empty. Still feeling extremely cautious - but another hurdle checked. Next scan in 2 weeks, then nuchal 2 weeks after... 

Unfortunately it wasn't the rosy experience i had anticipated. Last time I had a +ve (in 2005!) I was scanned by the older lady who is a real poppet & made the scan really special. This time, I was scanned by the most awful female Dr I've ever seen in UCH (*** or something like that? Not the quiet lady who wears the headscarf but another dark haired lady - quite young). Her bedside manner was atrocious. We went into the scan room & she says 'Hello..what are you here for? (?!). I was told they only do pregnancy scans on Tues & Thurs am,  so she should have known/lloked at my notes. Then when I said 'I'm here for 7 week scan, she hmmmed & haaa-ed through my notes. She was looking at my notes & clearly the nurses hadn't filled them in properly vis avis dates of last period, EC/ET that sort of thing. The she started interrogating me about date of last period (bearing in mind youve just been through the ups & downs of bleeding ICSI!). I said I couldnt remember - some time end of Aug - but surely this is all in my notes? To which she replied 'you really should know when your last period was'. I got really angry at this point & said whilst I appreciated that the notes werent completed properly - I am paying you to monitor my cycle & shouldnt be expected to have an encyclopoedic knowledge of key dates in my cycle! (didnt have my diary on me as wasnt expected to be grilled about why I was there & key dates in the last 2 months!!) What are my notes for anyway?!  I was so wound up by the time I got on the bed for the scan it really ruined what should have been a really special moment. Plus the fact this whole dialogue was conducted while I was starkers on my bottom half & she didnt pass me a sheet or anything! Then she dropped her biggest bedside clanger... She told us she saw a foetus & showed us the beating heart & then quickly said 'Oh & baby No. 2 is over here...' - which is obviously a really big piece of news....& my husband looked really shocked (as you would) then she oriented the screen to 'Baby No.2 ' & said, 'oh no  - the sac is empty' (?!). 
Surely in situations like this they are trained to do a quick scan 1st without telling you what they are doing to ascertain whether its good or bad news & then they 'show you around' having thought about how to position things. I know she was non-english-as-1st-lang Dr, but honestly. Where is Dr Saab when you need him?!. Anyway girls, just a bit of a warning about this slippery one! To be avoided! 

Anyhow, I am thinking of you all & sending oodles of babydust into the air
Hi Button, how are you feeling?

Libby G


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello all

Libby - so glad your scan was ok and the baby is doing well.  Sorry about the lady doc though! I wonder if it is the same one that told me my AMH/OST results were 'not good' and nearly made me cry! I also remember her not giving me sheets properly/ leaving the door open at inopportune moments. Totally agree with you - we are paying them lots of money and a good bedside manner is very important. And actually the confusion about 'baby number 2' goes beyond bad bedside manner - it sounds like incompetence..... Are you going to feed it back at all to one of the consultants?

Georgette/ Lisa how are you doing today? I keep feeling like AF is coming on...but she hasn't showed her ugly face yet, so still hope!

xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Friday - Yippee!!!

Libby - 3 words - OH MY GOD...  What the hell.  I think as Tholeon said it is probably the one that gave her the news of her AMH level like it was of no real importance.  I think I know the Dr you are talking about.  She has long dark, slightly wavy hair and wears glasses?  Talk about taking away from what should be a very special moment for you.  It shouldn't make the slightest bit of difference when your last period was anyway.  They know when they did Egg Collection so they can work it out.  I really do think that you should make your thoughts known.  This is a very difficult time for everyone who is going through it and they need compassion from the professionals.  At least it was good news.  Am very pleased for you.  Hope the time passes quickly until your next scan.  I am feeling OK thanks for asking.  Bulge is definitely showing now but not quite as big as I thought it would be.  I have my 'anomally' scan in 3 weeks which I will glad to get past.  I hate the way they call it that!

Tholeon - Hoping that your pains are a good sign.  I did have really bad cramps on my 2ww, especially in the 2nd week so you just never know.  There should definitely be different signs for it having worked or not!  

Baby dust to you all.   

Button xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

button - at the risk of sounding odd, I am really glad you had bad cramps in the 2nd week and got a positive - cos it sounds like Lisa and I, and now Tholeon, are all getting cramps!!! PRay for three BFPs then!!

Libby - I am delighted that your little baby is doing well. That is fantastic. I am utterly gutted for you that number two is an empty sac. It is difficult to know whether to be sad or happy. But Number one is doing brilliantly, and sadly this is why we put two embryos back isn't it? I am really sorry about that doctor. I think her name is acutally Dr ***. I had real difficulty with her at the beginning with poor bedside manner, but I have warmed to her. But this is terrible. I have NO IDEA when last AF was and surely it is all about the EC. And to give you no warning shot about number 2 is awful. Mr serhal and Ranieri should be made aware of her. I am planning to write a letter when all this is done detailing all the wonderful staff including the amaxing embryologists and I shall also be mentioning her need to GET US SHEETS! ( I am incredibly shy and would no more strip infront of a stranger than I would sunbathe topless) and her bedside manner.
I hope you can take lots of comfort from the gorgeous little thing you are growing in side you.

Georgette


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Libby- I cant believe what a cheek that lady doctor had.. At the end of the day we are paying all this money and she should at least make you feel special when giving you the scan.. Thankfully I have only seen her the once and she was ok.. I just get the impression there that they have so many people going in and out that their bedside manner is so bad. Its a bit like in their eyes a conveyer belt.
What they dont realise is this is soooooooooooo important to us and means everything.
I would 100% complain to them absolutely

Well here goes on my side.. I have caved in and done a test.. Bearing in mind my offical test date is Wednesday (16 days) the nurse said I could test Monday which would be 14 days but decided to do it earlier and guess what.. I am on day 12 and its a  .
I cant believe it and the HCG has definately left my body
I went and bought first response from Boots as this detects it 6 days early according to the box..
Anyway 2 lines came up in a matter of 5 seconds although they say you should look after 3 mins..
So what does everyone think is this correct

Button whats that scan you are having done in 3 weeks?? Didnt like the sound of the name of it??
Also how much do they charge you for the scans and whats the deal with the clinic once you do get a BFP, how long do they monitor you for?

Thoelon are you going to test early?

Georgette. What day you on now past ET??

Lots of love
Lisa xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Lisa - early and cautious but really heartfelt and pleased congratulations. I think you have to test again on day 16 and keep your meds going. It is early to test yet so I guess ACU will tell you to test again. But at this early stage - that is brilliant brilliant news. Give them a call and tell them your good news! 

The reason they ask you to test at 16 days is to avoid chemical pregnancies, but it sounded like your PT was really positive really early, so I KNOW this will not happen to you. you were blasts and it is likely you are past all that shenanigans. So I think you should be absolutely great. 

The scan mentioned previously is the anomaly scan between 18-22 weeks which is all done on the NHS nad every pregnant woman has it. On the NHS you get a 10-13 week scan and a 18-22 week scan. ACU discharge you around 10 weeks. I am not sure how many scans they do on us first....

I am very very pleased! Pass on some baby dust please!!

Georgette


Obviously I was naughty in my previous post cos the mods removed the name of that doctor, I did not mean to be naughty cause I have grown to quite like her  
oops

G


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Lisa

well done - it sounds like very good news to me! With blasts 12 days should be pretty safe I think - though as Georgette says test again on Wednesday just to be very sure.   

I haven't caved in yet....may soon....

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

I know i should have waited but just couldnt!!!!!
Lets prey it has worked

Let me know if you cave in

Lisa xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi lisa

did you feel periody at all this week? I just feel periody and want some reassurance from a BFPer!

Georgete


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Lisa - i tested Day 10 after a blast transfer though ACU wouldn't do my bloods until Day 15....you can be fairly certain of the result!

Fingers crossed for some more   news for the rest of you
xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello ladies

Well I caved. After Lisa did I couldn't resist. And OMG for the first time ever there are two lines on the stick. One is much fainter than the other though. So I think it is a low positive. Is this a BFP?? Is it really? I am day 13 now after a 5 day blast transfer so I guess it should be?? And I've tested just now - not early morning - so could that be why it's faint??

Georgette I pray we get a hat-trick.    I have felt quite periody this week at times.

Can't believe I have told lots of ladies who though lovely I've not met in person before my DH. This is odd.  And perhaps not good. But he is out playing tennis and I need to tell someone!!!

xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Tholeon - I really really hope this is a positive for you!!!!! I have no idea what a faint line means - possible late implanters and need a little more time?? I don't knnow? I still want to send you a congratulations and a huge for getting a double line - lucky girl.....

I am finding it really hard to keep positive these last days. Feel great, then periody. I hope I am not the weakest link!

Georgette


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Girls

I believe a line is a line and it has worked.. We all have to prey now that all is ok

Georgette what day you on now?

Lisa xxxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

I am 9 days post transfer - so a while to go for me....

G


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Georgette!

Just noticed all 3 of us are online at midnight! I'm off to bed - not sure how well I'll sleep....

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

I cant sleep, its 7.54am and i am up!!!

I have a very good feeling about this thread and lets all hope it works.. I have my cousins wedding today so I wont be on but I will speak tp you all tomorrow..
I have a blood test tomorrow morning to make sure all is ok with my platelets and I am going to tell them I have tested.. I am hoping they can confirm!!!

Have a good day ladies and I will log in when I am back from work tomorrow night

Lisa xxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Just logging on to see if any of you have been naughty & tested! Wow! Great news!! Congratulations to Tholeon & Lisa...delighted for you both -  always good to have it confirmed through your hcg in a few days....

Georgette - good luck on the wait - pls keep your spirits up - its so hard to second guess symptoms. I have everything crossed for you

Libby G


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

thank you libby - DH and the FF girls have managed to talk some sense into me and I am more positive. DH is absolutely convinced it has worked so will remain positive!

Georgette


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Tholeon & Lisa - Congratulations - A line is a line however faint.  I'm sure that the blood tests for both of you will be good news. 

Georgette - Hang on in there.  You are on the downward slope now.  I have everything crossed for you.

Lisa - Think Georgette already answered your q re scans but my next scan is the 20 week one.  It is called the anomally scan because they have a really good look around to make sure that everything is OK.  ACU will give you 2 scans, one about 7 weeks and the other about 10.  I think it is £300 for the two but I am yet to be billed for them.  I have only just received the bill for ICSI.  They're not the best at admin, was hoping they might have forgotten but it appears not!!!

Good Luck to you all.

Button xxx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Dear girls, what wonderful news for you! So sorry, just a quick pop in, I'm in a hurry because I'm arranging my departure, oodles of things to sort out, afraid to forget something. I'll arrive in London on October 15th...Lots of   to those still waiting for the result and big hugs to everyone...
Talk to you soon.
babydesire xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi baby desire - good luck getting everything sorted and good luck on starting treatment here. Let us hope London treats you well!!! Take care


Tholeon and lisa - what did the clinic say today? and how are you both feeling?


Georgette


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Morning Girls

Well I have to wait till tomorrow for my blood test to confirm but all tests are saying positive and the clear blue digital even says I am 4 weeks. Its so clever..
So I am hoping my blood test confirms it. Its so annoying waiting..
How is everyone?? 
Tholean have u had your blood test?
Georgette not long now!!!

Lisa xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey all

Just got my blood test results - think that the nice aussie nurse is my new best friend! She said I was most definitely pregnant and it was probably a good thing I only went for the one!! Begining to really believe it now I've been officially told by a member of the medical profession..!

Lisa - really hope you got some good news too? When is your scan? I'm Tuesday 28th at 10.00.

Georgette - how you are hanging in there today? Have some     so we can get our lovely hat trick.

Babydesire - thanks for the congrats and best of luck for your new beginings here.

Button - how are you feeling nowadays? When did your pregnancy symptoms kick in? I'm still feeling pretty normal most of the time! (well physically - emotionally I'm obviously quite crazy...)

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well done you.. Congratulations!!

I am actually going tomorrow for them to confirm I am pregnant.. I am actually getting anxious now!!
So what happens now

Lisa xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Congratulations Tholeon!!!!  You must be relieved now you've had it officially confirmed.

I went away on holiday at 6 weeks and probably started to feel a bit ropey while I was away, so about 6 or 7 weeks.  I never had any actual sickness just feelings of nausea and I went off my food, expecially in the evenings.  I actually lost about 1/2 a stone at the beginning but have put it all back on now and more and am into unchartered weight territory!!!  I started to feel normal again about 14/15 weeks.  I think I got off reasonably lightly considering it was twins.  Don't wish for symptoms, some people don't have any and I hope you're one of the lucky ones!

Good Luck Lisa for your blood test but I'm sure all will be OK.

Georgette - Thinking of you.  The wait is almost over.     

Button xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

tholeon - heart felt congratulations from me - brilliant news. 
Lisa - good luck for today
Button - thanks for the thoughts. Keeping very busy. You are absolutely right, I will not wish symptoms on myself. Just a happy, safe pregnancy. Have you had a look at twin stuff yet, is it all terribly expensive?

Hopefully in a couple of days I will be a positive too. I really hope!!! But we shall see.

Georgette


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Girls I am pregnant. I have had it confirmed

I have my   yipppeeee

They confirmed my HCG was over 2500 so I am hoping thats a good sign..
Tholeon what was yours??
So now here is to the next 2 weeks until the scan.. Tholeon we have our scans the same day!!!!! on the Tuesday right Mine is at 12.00pm!!!
Georgette you are nearly there. Lets try and make it a hatrick!!
How you feeling

Loads of love to you all
Lisa xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hello all - so glad that you all have it confirmed and sorted and official - it is brilliant news!!!! Congratulations         

I am going stark staring crazy - only 48 hrs to go - and cannot decide what I feel or how I feel, my emotions plunge up and down like a crazy person. aaaaaaaaaaahhahahahaahahhaaaaaaaah. Someone put me out of my misery. DH won't even let me test late tomorrow. bah. so I will test at around 5am saturaday I bet!!! 
Glad lots of you don't feel pregnant. cos I just feel like me! 


Anyway, congratulations again you two - oh, do you have to continue clexane and cyclogest?

Here's hoping for a  

Georgette


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Lisa - Yay! Big congrats from me too.      Dunno what my hcg level was - but she said it was strong, I think similar to yours.

Lisa - you're being a good girl!     Will Saturday be 16 days Post Transfer?

I'm freaking out a bit because I had some brown spotting this morning  - just a tiny tiny bit and it seems (on close half hourly observation - nice!) to have gone now. I rang the clinic and they said to up the cycologest to 3 a day and not to worry too much unless red/heavy. Though I am of course. Wish (rather oddly) that i could start to feel sick so I know all is ok!

xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies

just back of my holiday and catching up with the news and now I can't stop  , I am so happy for you Lisa and Tholeon.  Keeping my fingers crossed Georgette for Saturday, my DH was adamant we would not test early (had to in the end due to OHSS) but it is sooo tempting, I had to hide the tests I had.

Tholeon - a lot of people have some bleeding (me included) so hopefully it doesn't mean anything, I was put up to 3 cyclogest a day as well.

Libby - so sorry to hear about your scan experience, not what you need, I would defiantly say something, just to make sure you do not get her for your next scan.  With all my scans the person scanning has taken at least a few minutes with the screen pointed away from us to have a look and see what what before they start talking to us and showing us pictures on the screen.  It can be a bit nerve wracking waiting for them to speak but then at least I know what they are talking about and are sure about the result.

Button - good to hear from you, hope the scan goes well.

hello to everyone else

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
do you mind if i join you? Have been going to ACU since June of last year...

short story, 3 rounds IUI, first two unsuccessful, BFP with third in May, but EP and rushed to A&E, tube removed...

went back last week and Dr R has advised IVF so having preliminaries now... had scan on monday but may be complications as they found a cyst but booked for blood results, HyCoSy and Dummy ET on monday...

feeling REALLY nervous about it, overwhelmed by medical terms and a bit like it's a procedure being done to me rather than with me...

due to start Primolut in a week but am guessing that this depends on what Dr R says on monday...

any advice, comments, hugs would be really helpful...

C x


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Cate
Welome. I am so sorry to hear about your ectopic. I think it all our greatest fear isn't it. Good luck with the IVF - it does get easier I promise!! They are pretty good about cycst at ACU - I had one during my first down reg cycle so they altered my doses and length of treatment and put me back a month but made the cyst go away. So though it was frustrating at the time, they did the right thing and I trust them.


Dearest girls

IT"S A HAT TRICK!!!!
         
DH and I were worried that they would not do our blood tests on a sat so tested this morning and for the first time in my life I am PREGNANT!!! hurrah. Though a small step, it is such a momentous one. Now I have to worrya bout where they have implanted and keeping them for nine months, But I am just so glad they decided to stay with us!!

Hurrah for ACU !!!

Georgette


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

OMG Ladies - This is such wonderful news.  Well done Georgette, Tholeon and Lisa.  You must all be so pleased!!!

Hi Cate - Welcome to the board.  I think the results speak for themselves really!!!  UCH do have great stats and I hope that you get your positive there too.  Like Georgette I had a cyst the month I was supposed to start to got delayed for a month but it all worked out for the best.

Hi B Girl - Hope you are doing OK.  I am growing to gargantuan proportions already!!!!

Happy Weekend everyone.

Button  xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Georgette - yay!!!     We have our hat trick! It is a big huge step, not a small one at all.

Cate - welcome and have a  . You are in a good place. I'm sure their stats will keep going up - there seem to be so many successes on this board. Let us know any questions you have and I'm sure one of us will be able to help you.

Am feeling a bit better about the spotting having read that it is more common in ivf pregnancies - approx 50% apparently. Still don't like it though. And wish I could start feeling sick or something so I really know i'm pregnant!

x


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

seriously tholeon - I know exactly what you mean. I have no nausea and all my funny pains have gone, only get occasional stabby low pelvic pains. And I know my boobs are massive but I have put on weight and they are not at all painful. I just feel utterly normal! DH keeps telling me NOT to wish symptoms on myself. but it is all a bit surreal!

G
xx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi girls, I' m so happy that also Georgette got a BFP! ACU seems having a lot of positive results recently and my hope to realize my dream is increasing day by day reading about you... let's hpo it won't be deceived!!!
Yesterday I've been all day long at ACU {maybe were some of you there?) to have my first scan and the cervix dilation that lasted 3 hours, a bit painful but beareble. Then yesterday night I`ve started my Menopur Injections, very difficult without my DH, because in Italy i had a pen very easy to use, now with 4 vials is uncomfortable, but I think I'll do it... 

Welcome Cate GG, I'm sorry for your bad experience but I'm sure IVF will give you best results...Good luck and if you have any questions, just ask and if I can, I'll answer you. Now I have to go but I wish you all the best.                                                                              
Lots of love.
babydesire xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

girls

progesterone and HCG low. at risk of miscarriage. I am beyond upset. They will repeat my bloods on monday to see what the levels are doing and htey have upped my cyclogest. I am praying for a miracle here.

G


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Georgette

Firstly try not to get to upset at the moment as nothing has been confirmed.. I have done some research on line and it does state that even if your HCG levels are low doesnt mean it will end in a miscarriage.
did they tell you your levels??
I know its hard to stay strong but try to and I am thinking of you.. They will do everything in their power to nmake it right..
What time you going on Monday?
Lisa xx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning all

Georgette - when I got my +ve for my DD 3 yrs ago I had really low HCG results & they weren't anywhere near doubling every 24hrs - acu told me that there were 3 options: m/carriage, ectopic or successful. I had an unbearable nearly 7 week wait, lots of bloods to see if my hcg was rising - it did but really slowly & the nurses were really sceptical & told me they thought I would miscarry. However at 7 weeks I saw the long awaited h/beat. I think she was just a late implanter - so I am praying that this is what's happening to you.  The weekend is going to be a long one I know - get your partner to spoil you, watch lots of crap movies and take a lovely walk through the fallen leaves...got everything crossed for you. Really big hugs 

Welcome Cate - any Q's pls shout. ACu are wonderful (on the whole!) & will do their upmost to get you your BFP.

Hi to Tholeon, Lisa, Button, BG, Babydesire & anyone else ive missed - off swimming with DD & then to an animal petting farm. She's obsessed with goats (?!) & cows so have to give her her weekly 'fix'!

Love to all, Libby


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

libby and lisa

thank you, the weekend is indeed going very slowly. I too have had a bit of a read. I am praying really hard this is not an ectopic, I just don;t know if I could cope with another operation. But then, of course I would, I want a baby too much. Libby your words were very gratefully received. I am praying so very very hard that I too will be lucky like you. My results are within the normal range of 5 weeks on the american pregnancy council thingy website. But very much on the low normal side. But DH keeps telling me that I have not been normal at any stage in this process and when it was very bleak when they only got three eggs, we surprised them all and did brilliantly. So he is not giving up hope. I am a mixture of trying to prepare myself for the worst, but remaining strong and hopeful 'cos the little ones we put back were real fighters. I think the worst thought is that I might have a dead baby inside me, and I cannot stop crying. Which sets DH off as he cannot bear to see me upset. But then, my faith reasserts itself and I remain hopeful. Bring on monday!!

Keep me in your thoughts and prayers

Georgette


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Georgette

Try and stay strong, as the other girls have said there are a number of reasons the HCG is low, and from what you said your result is on the scale just on the low side which could be perfectly normal for you, don't forget we are all different..  I had a fairly low HCG result at the beginning which was at the low end of the scale and I've ended up with twins so its not over yet.

Will be thinking of you this weekend and on Monday

BGirl


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Georgette sweetie,

I'm sorry about your results and will pray for you. From what I understand the rate at which HCG levels rise is more important than the rate they start at - if you see what you mean. So if you get the right increase on Monday you should be ok. You have done so well so far inspite of difficult times and moments - when they say ivf is a rollercoaster they got it right - I hope you will get an upturn on Monday   .

I'm upset at the moment because my sister has just had a miscarriage - she was about 2 weeks ahead of me. Last year she had a stillbirth (unrelated conditions) and after that this is just crushing. Though she does at least conceive easily, within a few months each time, and there is every reason to believe she will have a healthy baby, one day.

Libby hope your DD had fun at the animal farm - that's cute that she's so into it

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Georgette

Just wanted to let you know I am thinking and preying for you that tomorrow all is ok..
Keep strong and a huge good luck to you  

Lisa xxxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks all

BF coming for dinner, so will try and relax

xx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello! I'm sorry for you Georgette but try to think positive (I know it`s not easy) because a lot of pregnancies started with law levels of HCG that became healthy babies, so please don`t despair, I`ll be thinking of you and praying.
Sorry if I don`t write much, but now I`m staying at my uncle`s house in London andv it`s a bit difficult to get a computer easily.
Today I`ve had the first blood test after 3 days of stimulation and the news aren`t good: the unfriendly doctor said that I`m not responding well to the drugs and that my blood results are very low, so he put me to 6 vials (I was on 4) for tonight and tomorrow and I`ll have to put forward my scan to tuesday to check how is going. 
I was upset, because the stimming has always gone well in the other 3 attempts in Italy, so I`m really gutted.
Anyway, there is not much I can do, only hope, wait and pray. 
Going to bed now, lots of love to everyone.
Talk to you soon.
babydesire xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Georgette - Hoping that you get some mor epositive news today. 

Babydesire - I was increased to 6 vials so fingers crossed that this will do the trick for you too.

Thinking of you.

Button xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

dear baby desire - I responded poorly too, but look where I got to! So don't lose faith my dear. Keep us informed.

I am really delighted to announce my hcg has tripled! So one tiny step forward and a tiny hurdle passed. I am so pleased. We still have a huge way to go. My progesterone is still low so going on the horrid gestone injections from tomorrow. But I Would do anything they asked at this point.

Hang in there my baby/ies

thank you so much for the messages my dears


G
xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey all

Georgette - that's brilliant news. What a relief!

Babydesire - hopefully upping the dose will do the trick for you. Its such a rollercoaster of a process.

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Georgette thats such great news. I am really really pleased. I have been thinking about you all day today..
Dont worry about the gestone. I have been doing this since EC and it does get easier.. Make sure DH squeezes your skin before putting the needle in. I felt this really helps..
What dose have they given you
Also did they tell you your actual HCG level

Tholean- any side effects yet I am already feeling sick and tired all the time but not complaining..
I am getting anxious about a week tomorrow!!

Also girlies how funny is this.. My close friend told me yesterday she is 12 weeks pregnant.. I was dying to say so am I but I held back. It was so so so hard and I was saying things like how did you feel in the 12 weeks and she said "let me tell you its the hardest time as you want to tell people but you cant and wait till you are in that situation!!" and I was sitting there thinking "yep dont you think I know it!!"

Lisa xxx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Dear girls, thanks for the reassuring words!
This morning Dr. Ranieri made me a scan and saw some follicles, maybe they are growing a bit slowly, we have to wait and see what happens. 
Georgette, I`m very happy for your HCG results,  , well done! 
Lots of   to  everyone!
Talk to you soon.

babydesire xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

babydeisre - it is good they saw follies - let us hope they grow at the right speed, you don't want big immature ones and you don't want little horrid ones - so let's hope you grow beautiful ones at the right size! I only got three eggs in the end but the fertilised beautifully and progressed really well. Remember it is  quality not quantity!!

Lisa - eugh the gestone jab was really odd - did not hurt just really weird full feeling in my butt! They have me in 100mg once a day and twice a day cyclogest with the view to weaning off the cyclogest. They still want me to have my scan next thursday too. sorry you are sick, I only have mild nausea but deep deep tiredness!!

Georgette


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Georgette - brilliant news! So pleased about your hcg levels. I'd say that was a massive step - not a tiny one! Imlantation timings can vary so wildly so had a hunch that you may have had late implantation. Fingers crossed for the next few weeks. 

Tholeon & Lisa - hope youre both doing fine & not feeling too tired/nauseous..

Babydesire - here's to a great crop of follies - remember to drink lots of water & eat lots of protein! 

I am eating like a horse at the moment - can't get enough carbs - buttery toast, muffins, you name it! Feeling like I need to eat every couple of hours. Am sure its provoking suspicion with my work colleagues! I'm still feeling nervous - got 9 wk scan next week, after that will be dischaged from acu. I've got my booking in with Queen Charlottes on 4th Nov...but this is just the appt with the midwife, & the scan/ nuchal etc will be a couple of weeks after that. Still seem like an eternity away...what a waiting game! 

Right ladies - off to get my beauty sleep....glad its with such good news in mind 
Libby


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello ladies

glad they saw some follies babydesire    that they grow to the right size.

Georgette glad you are getting your head round the Gestone jabs!

I feel very tired (though that could be the stress...) and no more spotting but I don't really feel sick at all. Am begining to worry about this - I would really like to feel sick! I'm so nervous about the scan next week, and hoping I don't get the doctor Libby had - I can't bear to think how she would break bad news...

xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

tholeon I am knackered too - but no nausea, I have a feeling that it will come out of the blue one day!!

Take care all


G

xx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi dear girls, thank you very much for your positive thoughts... I feel more positive, but I`m always a bit scared about my next scan on friday... fingers crossed!
I`m sorry you are all feeling anxious for your pregnancies` devolopment but I` m sure everything will be ok... we all deserve a bit of luck, don`t you think?
Best wishes to everybody.
Have a good night.
babydesire xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

babydeisre - jhope scan goes well!!

My hcg is now near 2000! so very pelased! Slightly less panicky about miscarriage but still very worried about ectopics - first scan next thursday 

Hello all of you

Georgette
xxx


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

hi ladies... work has kept me so occupied that i haven't got round to checking the board and before i know it it's 3 pages longer than before!!!

we went up to UCH for blood test results etc on monday and after the HyCoSy and ET (EEEEEUUUUUGGGGGG!!!!! could they have warned how horrid it would be!), i saw one of the nurses and she was like "keep away from the networking sites, they'll send you crazy"... maybe, but after reading how supportive you all are for each other i doubt whether people who haven't been through it would get it...

you are all an amazing bunch and i feel quite lucky to have found you really... right gushy stuff over...

started my primulot today (no nasal spray for me!), so onwards and upwards...

have a fab weekend everyone  & 

Cate x


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

cate - I agree, some net working sites can send you crazy - some american ones are apparently mental. But I have found this one to be immensely helpful, even DH who hates internet groups has been glad that I have this resource. When my HCG was so low, people popped out of the woodwork and told me their stories which really helped me. 

ET was truly hideous. But I did not have to have a hycosy thank heavens.
Good luck with down regging. 

G


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies 

Just wanted to see how everyone is and how everyone is feeling

Welcome Cate. Hope your cycle goes well.. I absolutely hated the Hycosy and Dummy Transfer. I actually drank to much water that was the problem so I was in agony and nearly wet myself but have to add that the ET was the same for me!!!!
Luckily I have got a BFP which I am so grateful for so would go through it all again if need be..

Georgette- I have till Tuesday for my scan. I am soooooooooooo nervous I really am.. Just scared there wont be anything there!!. I feel absolutely shattered all the time but thankfully the sickness hasnt started properly as yet (as in actually being sick) although feel it.

Baby desire how you doing??

Tholeon. Are you getting nervous now?

Lisa xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all

we have just finished FET at Hammersmith BFN and am looking at changing clinics.  UCH has always been at the front of our list but am so confused with all the other clinics my head is spinning!! At UCH does your consultant do all your tx or do you only see him before and after your tx.  we had this at HH and felt we paid for nothing really.  

I am impressed by how many BFPs there are.  have you any other info to offer about uch? 

ps my Dh has low count, low motility and low mophology.  

Becks xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

becks, wanted to say hi and welcome. i am rushing off out so cannot write  along repy now - but will pop back on tomorrow. Sorry about BFN

Georgette


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Becks...I do sympathize. When you get that BFN on the one hand you feel so gutted & powerless, but you also don't want to be defeated & want to take control & start another plan of action straightaway. 

I was due to do my NHS ICSI at Hamm'smith but was too impatient with the wait. I actually had my consult there with Robert Winston before he retired & I do think they err on the side of caution in their t'ment regime. They want to check everything & put you on the least invasive regime possible. Which is fine if you've got time on your side. I, like you was 36 & thought I needed a bit more of an aggressive stance. 

I have done 4 t'ments with acu ( 2 successful - 2 yr old DD & i'm 9 weeks pregnant now - i hope!). In terms of interaction with the consultants - ACU follow the sort of protocol I believe most leading clinics follow: you consult with the lead consultant (ie the consultant who does the actual ET) initially whilst they ascertain your history. Then your scans are with the radiographers & you won't really see the consultants again unless there is a problem - when they frequently will attend scans etc...until the EC & ET. But they will be following your case closely. I know the 'lead' team have weekly meeting where they discuss all current cases. I think Lister follow a similar protocol to acu, I think you may see Mr Tarannassi at ARGC a little more often (but then you are there every day for your bloods when you stim (so you have to think about whether you could factor that into your lifestyle & cost!!). That said most of the radiographers are brilliant (God bless Dr Saab!) & the embryologists fantastic

I have to say each of my t'ment regimes has been adapted to me (LP for 1st 2, SP for last 2 as my eggs have deteriorated with age & have responded poorly to the drugs). The last 2 cycles I have had blastocyst transfer & assisted hatching - so they are at the forefront of technology. You don't say what protocol you were on & what your FSH/AMH levels are - as this will give a good indication as to your likely response in the future. Just by doing this last t'ment the consults will have learned heaps about you, & how your body responds to things & will adapt your next cycle accordingly... 
One thing acu isn't so hot on is some of the chromosome testing (PDG etc) and taking on older ladies with history of poor response that the Lister does. So if this could be a factor it may be worth checking out Lister too (ie if you have high FSH, low AMH)
Otherwise, in reality i'd say the choice is as much about convenience of clinic & which will stress you out the least (dependent on whether you plan to tell work or not - I never have). ACU is a little old-fashioned in appointment bookings (ie only start bloods & scan at 9am...which in this day & age I think is ridiculous when most of us work. Lister start at 8 or 8.30 - you'll need to check). Both Lister & ACU have great results- you can see by this thread there are a lot of good case studies for acu working. Personally, I know I couldn't do t'ment at ARGC despite their results unless I gave up my job or took a sabbatical. Too stressful. Cost at Lister & acu about the same. This last cycle of ICSI with AH has been around £8K with drugs & all the scans ...so this is worth factoring in as well. The one thing that has got worse at ACU is their admin & the waits for scans/bloods - sometimes I have been in there for 2 hrs which with traveling, eats into the whole morning. But I think this is more a symptom of their success in recent years & that they need to open a 3rd scan room on some days. I know from a friend at the Lister that traffic there is equally high -so think thats more of a general problem!

If you've any particular Q's do PM me...really hoping the next t'ment works for you. Good luck with your decision

Hi to Georgette, Tholeon, Lisa, Babydesire, Cate & anyone else i've missed...Good luck on those 1st scans on Tuesday girls..I'm in on Tues. too for my second scan so may seen you there?! 

Libby


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Libby - thanks so much for that.  I am the same with ARGC about the time factor, i would hsve to give up work, Although my boss is so lenient with me i'm sure she would be ok, but don't want to take the p!

I never saw Mr Trew, only when he said we could start again, that was it!  didn't do our ET or anything.   

The opening hours is ok as i found hammersmith times good but they shut at 9.30am for scans and bloods which i found frustraing as i hit the rush hour and had to leave at zzzzzzzzz o'clock!! 

I think i will look at UCH and the lister, but will probably go for UCH.

I don't know about my FSH.  no one has said anything to me, i'm assuming it was ok!!??  Thats another thing about HH, they don't tell you what they are testing for  and what the results are.  Maybe my fault for not asking!  

He did say my tx was text book and just one of those things!  

becks xxxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi becks - think Libby has pretty much covered everything, so I won't bother repeating it all. I have only been at the ACU so am not so experienced about other clinics.

At Acu they will do antimullerian hormone (AMH) and your follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and an antral scan to look at the number of follicles. This will give them an idea of your response and how they want to play your treatment. They also do a dummy run of ET so they know how easy or difficult you are going to be, and if you have not had one in the last year they will do a HyCoSy to look at your uterus and tube patency. They will then "prescirbe" your treatment. I had a great AMH and FSH test and still did not respond as expected! but they nursed me through and fiddled madly with all my drug doses and stuff and scanned me really really frequently and I am now pregnant!! So they do try hard - they have figures they need to live up to!

Good luck my dear

Georgette


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

georgette

congrats on your bfp!!     Yes i have had the HyCoSy, so thats good.  think i am swayed to uch.  DH is sending away for brouchures on everywhere!!


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi ladies - hope you all had a good weekend?

Hi Becks - something else to add to the great advice from the other girls is that ACU at UCH do have 'open evenings' from time to time so might be worth going along to see them then - take a list of questions and grill them!!!

The clinic is a bit of an old fashioned set up but obviously seems to work... My DH really wasn't too sure when we went for the first consult but then we saw a famous person and his wife in the waiting area and he was sold (so shallow!!)...

also if you need hugs and TLC make sure you have that somewhere else... i went back to see my GP last week to talk through the protocol in a bit more detail and i found that really helpful - and i also found out that he and his wife are now expecting their second ACU IVF baby!! 

finger crossed for the Tues scans girls 

Cate xoxo


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

well if ******* was there then must be good!!!  Didn't know he had IVF, (well his wife!!)


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well..   

Just to say I am getting nervous now as my scan is tomorrow at mid day and I have never got this far before so really hoping all is going to be ok..
Its really nerve racking as I just hope I see 1 good beanie in there
This has to be harder than the 2 week wait..

Let me know how you are all getting on

Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone!!!

soooooooo glad to have found other people at the same clinic as me!, was starting to think that nobody else went there!!!  

I have had 4 iui's and one (failed) cycle of ivf treatment at the ACU on and off for about 2 years.  i know that my experience doesnt look very positive   , but i am still happy with the treatment i have received and will be having the next round of IVF (with FET)there too (next month)  

wishing you all     and success with your treatment.


Fozi


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey all

just a quickie from work! 

Becks - welcome! Glad you've got some good advice re the clinic from the others, I'd second what they say.

Lisa - really hope you got some good news today!

I was really nervous about my scan as still don't feel pregnant so had convinced myself it had all gone round - but there was a funny little alien thing there with a heartbeat! So am feeling very happy and relieved now.

Georgette - best of luck for Thursday. I had Mr Saab do mine and he was lovely so I hope you get him too, or the nice older lady.

Fozi - hi!

And hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned too! 

xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Had my scan today and can confirm that I also have 1 little heartbeat pumping away inside me. 

I had Doctor Ranieri do mine and was initially a little worried as he couldn't find anything and then after a couple of seconds he said "here we go, I have found the sack with the little baby inside".  

We also asked, bearing in mind I had two high quality eggs put back inside me whether he could see 2 sacks?  But he said he could only see one!! 

I am sooo happy.  Tholeon, well done!!! Really happy for you.  When is your due date as mine will be on 17th June 2009.  Also, they confirmed that I am 7 weeks tomorrow. 

Let me know.

Georgette, good luck for Thursday.  I am thinking and preying for you that all is okay. 

Hi to all the girls.

Lisa

xxxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hello my darlings - very very quick message as feeling horrid - passed out at work today, just a faint. but too horrid. now headachy and sick. but all good I guess. 

I am so pleased both of you had good scans - send some   to me for Thursday.

xx

g


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello ladies

Gosh this halloween thing we've got going on is interesting isn't it!

Lisa - so glad you got good news too! My due date is the day before yours.

Georgette - all the best for tomorrow. Its a scary time, but your recent symptoms sound like good news!

xxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies....how chilly is it today? Brass monkeys & all that.
Well- sad post from me. I had my 2nd pregnancy scan yesterday & despite the fact that we had a good heartbeat 2 weeks ago there was no heartbeat yesterday. We are devastated - I think this is more cruel than falling at the first hurdle, as you start to believe this could really be it. The foetus had grown & was 13mm at 9+5 so it must only just have died. I am so glad we had Massimo for the scan himself because he handled it so sensitively. He said we could use his office aafter the news to get ourselves together & Mr Serhal & him were in there looking at my notes. I burst into tears & Mr Serhal gave me a big bear hug & was so nice. It makes a difference that they seem to care so much, don't you think? 
Most likely explanation is genetic - sure its my knackered eggs to blame. Now is the horrid part as have to make a decision to let nature take its course or have a D&C. May be the end of the road for us..not sure I can go through all this again.
Sorry for such a 'down' post - there's been such a positive vibe recently on this thread I'm sorry to bring the mood down
Will post more when i'm up to it. 

Libby


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Libby - I am so sorry for what has happened.  Look after yourself hun and big cyber hugs to you and DH.        

Becks xxxxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Libby, I'm so, so sorry honey.  Make sure that you and DH look afrter yourselves.  Life really is very cruel sometimes.

Thinking of you.

Button xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

libby libby libby

I am so very very sorry to hear about todays scan. I am just so sorry    . I am glad ACU handled it well, but my heart goes out to you. You will be in my prayers. 

Georgette


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Libby

 

I am so sorry to hear your news, I can't even image what you are going through.  I will be thinking of you during this heartbreaking time.

Lots of love 

BGirl


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Libby

I am so very sorry - you have been such a help to those of us just a few steps behind you, always giving us advise and help, and it is so unfair that you have had this snatched away from you just when you were begining to feel confident about it.    Glad the clinic are being so good about it and hope you get the help and answers you need.

xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hello girls, 

went for my first scan - one baby on board, little heart beat seen,

but baby a week smaller by dates and heart a little slow. 

Sadly, it was that woman scanning so she has upset me. she is scanning us again next week but she was really down about it. 

I have to believe with all my heart that this baby was a late implanter and to get even see a heart beat at 5+4 is a good thing and next week the little heart wil be pumping along. 

Very emotionally tired today

G

Libby, you are still very much in my thoughts

xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Libby

Am so sorry to hear your news.  am glad that Mr. Serhal (who is really quite sweet) and Mr. Ranieri treated you with the sensitivity you deserve. 
sending you lots of    and   to keep you strong at this devastating time.

Love
Fozi


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Georgette -     I hope next week brings you some more re assuring news.  5 + 4 is very early to be having a scan and as you say you were lucky to see a heartbeat at that stage.  Everything is so small too so I hope that in a weeks time everything will be that little bit bigger and easier and more accurate to measure.

Button xxx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Libby,

Just wanted to say I am thinking of you.  You have been such a great support to all of us and good people like you don't go unnoticed.  I really hope that next time brings you all the happiness which you thoroughly deserve.  

Love 

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Georgette 

  its the waiting that is the hardest and unfortunately we are all experts at that.  Try and take it easy and keep up the    for your next scan.  As button said you had a very early scan so hopefully the next one will show a happy healthy heartbeat.

Lots of love

BGirl


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello, dear girls, so sorry I haven`t logged in anymore, but I haven`t a computer available at all times here in London!
So sorry for what happened to sweet Libby, who has ever had a kind word for everyone... There are no words that can comfort you, but I saw you reacted well and this is important for your future. A big  

I haven`t read all posts, but welcome to all the new girls on board!

Georgette, robert33, tholeon good luck for you scans!

Yesterday I finally had my egg collection, after a long stimulation and they collected 15 eggs. Today the embryologyst said that 7 have fertilized well, the other abnormally or immature. I`m very happy after all the anxiety I had during tha last few days!!!

I`ll let you know about my transfer soon (fngers crossed!)

Best wishes to everyone.

Babydesire xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey all

Babydesire - congrats on your 15 eggs and 7 fertilised! That's fab news.

Georgette - It sounds like good news that there was a heartbeat so early, but I am sorry that it is still a worrying time for you, and that you had the non-reassuring lady to do it. That's tough. Lots of   , remember all the hurdles you have got through successfully so far.

Libby - still thinking of you.


xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hiya Ladies,

I'm Tizzywizz, some old-timers here may remember me, but sounds lke there's load of new faces!

Hope everyon'es journeys are going OK.  I was about to cycle but have hit an obstacle - have had a cyst which has only reduced in size with primulot and now is too small to be surgically removed.  The only advice I have had is to wait 3 weeks and be re-scanned.

Getting frustrated with the wait and am wondering what other treatments ladies have received for cysts?



Tizzy


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Just logging in quickly before I head off for an early night. Georgette, its such a worrying time. Try not to second guess the future...none of us know what's going to happen. I try & be as fatalistic as possible as ultimately what will be, will be - it protects you a little bit from all the madness.

Babydesire - well done on EC - I dream of those kind of spoils...7 fertilised is brilliant! Good luck for ET - you should make it to blasts with that kind of track record. Everything crossed!

Welcome back Tizzy - i had a cyst too this cycle - it meant i had to delay by one month -so was due to cycle in Aug but ended up going in Sept. Its frustrating I know, but you'd rather start with the best environment I guess.

Thanks for all your kind thoughts Lisa, Tholeon, Georgette, Button, & Barnet. It really means a lot.
I spent a lonely morning at St Mary's emergency gynae clinic on Friday where they scanned me again (they think baby's h/beat stopped at 8 wks). I don't resent anyone else their pregnancy, but it was hard waiting for over an hour in the waiting room with lots of other couples celebrating their pregnancies and talking about morning sickness & due dates. The doctors were v. professional but a bit clinical - talked me through next steps & choices. The nurses were lovely & said 'I'm really sorry for your loss' when I left - which was really nice considering how anaesthetised they must be to it all. Anyway I'm booked in for a D&C tomorrow. So by tomorrow afternoon it will all be like a dream (except for a nasty tummy ache & bleeding). I think i've come to terms with it a bit - but who knows if it'll hit me afterwards. I know how lucky I am to have my darling daughter. I never forget that -& it helps give a bit of perspective on things. 

Good luck on all the second scans coming up, will be thinking of you girls. Remember my experience really is the exception - so don't get freaked by it!

Libby


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Libby,

I find it hard enough to cope with pregnant mums and patients who bring babies with them in the clinic, so I can only imagine how difficlut that waiting room must have been.

Wishing you a good recovery and time to heal.

Tizz


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi lizzy - I was also delayed a month due to a haemorrhagic cyst using primolut. But mine disappeared in the first month. Here's hoping yours is just taking  a little longer just to teach you patience....  

Libby - thank you for your kind words, especially in this difficult time for you. We went home to the PIL and parents and it was the best thing we did. Also spent this morning being sick, so I remain hopeful. I am so sorry you had to go for a D and C. I hope you feel okay tonight. My prayers and thoughts are with you. I hope you manage to heal soon.  

Babydesire - 7 fertilised is great - like Libby I can only dream of so many eggs - well done!! Good luck for transfer.

Hitholeon and Lisa -hope you are well

Georgette
xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Libby - Just wanted to wish you good luck for today.  What a horrid thing to have to go through.  I wish you a speedy recovery and hope that once today is over you are able to look towards the future.

Tizzy - I too had a haemorhagic cyst when I was due to start.  Luckily it had gone by the next month.  So frustrating though when you have psyched yourself up for starting.

Georgette - Your signs certainly sound hopeful.  I hope this week brings you better news.  Can you not ask to be scanned by someone else by the way?  I once had a trainee Dr scan me and whilst I know they have to learn, I made sure that my next scan was with someone else.

Hi to everyone else.

Button xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

button - I logged on to ask that very question - can I request someone else apart from that woman, or do I have ot have her as no-one else does pregnancy scans on a thursday?

G


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Georgette

They normally have a couple of people doing the scans so hopefully they should be able to get you someone else.  If I were you I would be honest about why you want to see someone else.  This is a very difficult thing to go through and you want someone who is going to be compassionate about how you are feeling.  I know this is their job.  Dr Saab was always my favourite.  I'm hopeful that you will get good news on Thursday and have everything crossed for you.

Button xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey all

Georgette - yes I recommend Dr Saab too. You are quite within your rights to ask to see someone else, and they should know how we all feel about that lady. I mentioned her in the feedback questionaire we were sent. Being sick is a good sign.

Libby - I hope today went as ok as it could have done. Poor you being put with all the preggers ladies. They should be more sensitive than that. Your DD must be a great comfort to you, but I know that nothing can take away the pain of what you have just gone through. And how thoughtful of you to think about our feelings at this time!

Tizzywizz - welcome back. Sorry, I can't advise on cysts, as was lucky enough not to have any.

xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey all,

I think I missed the bit where the person who scans was mentioned, but I've certainly been scanned recently whereby it's has felt like being punched in the kidneys   Am I describing the same one??

Best to all

Tizzy


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

I was wondering If I could join your post  

I've just found out that my only NHS IVF cycle at Hammersmith hospital resulted in a BFN yesterday    and I've made an initial consultation to see a Dr on Monday 10th Nov and I just wanted to get some feedback on a particular Dr and your experiences? I didnt get the name but if you feel a particular dr is better I will call and change to them..

I'm chosing it because it had good ratings, but also I wanted to know opening times of clinic etc (Hammersmith opened from 7am which suited earlier risers and workers)- is this the same for UCL? I haven't received any literature because the appt is so soon- so I'm walking in blindly right now..any info from you would be a great help....

Thanks

Secret B
x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning

Libby - just wanted to send you lots of    , hope yesterday passed off quickly and as well as possible.

Welcome Secret B, I only pop on now and again to keep up with people.  I used the ACU for my first IVF in June/July and was successful   .  I'm sure the other girls will answer all your questions and give you some good advice.  From my perspective my initial consult was with Mr R and he was very nice, you will see either him or Dr S and I've heard positive about both.  I never actually saw Mr R again and was treated mainly by Dr Saab who is wonderful.  In response to times - unless they have changed it recently ACU does not open until 9am and it can get very busy with lots of waiting round, they only open on a weekend for specific reasons and tests.  Good luck with your consult and treatment.

Georgette - hope the scan goes well today    and hope you managed to get a different doctor.

  to everyone else

BGirl


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Barnet girl- I've just found out my consultation is with Dr Saab- Which is great!!

Also, does anybody know how long you have to wait before you start next treatment after a failed one? I heard that Hammersmith wait for 3 bleeds before they treat you - is this the same for ACU? I can't wait that long!!!   Or is this normal protocol or am I being Ms prissie impatient  

I've also read back and Libby had sent a post with some info on which has been valuable for Becks (Becks!! I found the Post)

Good luck to you all with tx and congrats on all with BFPs... It's warming and uplifting to read positive threads on this ACU- I'm sold!!!  

Secret B
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Glad you found it mrs Broody!! Its hard not to be impatient, i'm like that but try to have a relaxed christmas and get your body back to normal. it'll be worth it in the long run. Its been through a lot! and so have you (says she that wants everything done yesterday!)    But with xmas in the way it will make it go quicker.  HH said i could start my FET on the back of the 3rd AF, so its the one you get with BFN, then one in between and then the 3rd you can  start with that, if that makes sense!  

Mr saab will advise you anyway.  I still don't know which one to go with, lister or UCH? I'll go to the open eveings to make my choice.    They both very good.


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello Secret B-

welcome, and sorry about your recent BFN. I didn't know Dr Saab did first consultations, I thought it was always the Director (Paul Serhal) or the Deputy Director (Dr Ranieri) - but either way you will be fine. The only doctor who I (& some of the others) have had difficulties is a young female one, she wouldn't do your consultation or oversee your case, I think she is quite junior.

In general, they are a good place. They get results, which is the main thing, and they do care. Waiting times have been long recently though so it can be tricky fitting stuff in with work.

Georgette    for tomorrow.

Libby - hope you're holding up.

Lisa - how are you doing?

Babydesire - how's stuff with you? Have you had your ET yet?

I'm now 8 weeks and still feel soooo normal. I hate it. I really want to have my head down the loo all the time!! I'm kinda tired - but that could be cos I'm not always sleeping well. I'm getting up in the night to go to the loo - but not all the time, and again that could be linked to the sleeplessness... My DH is convinced my ) ) are bigger and he may be right, but they are only a little tender. My mother and sister didn't have many symptoms until 10/12 weeks either so am just hoping am like them and am not having a missed miscarriage. I thought I'd relax after the first scan but its only lasted a few days...

xx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello girls
Wow! President Obama, hey. The hype is finally over...do you think this will mean a bit more of a forward looking America? Amazed I even know there's an election going on ive been so introspective!!

Welcome Secret B - so sorry it wasnt to be this time - its really gutting when you respond so well with the drugs & still end up with BFN. Wishing you success with UCH. Glad you found my previous post useful. A good starting point is your FSH/AMH levels as these are such important indicators to how you respond to treatment. Note that UCH won't take poor responders with really high FSH/low AMH...so I might be buggered going forward! That's why many poor responders go to Lister. Doesnt look like your in this category if you produced 13 eggs! If you have any qs always happy to help. 

Georgette - got everything crossed for you for your scan tomorrow. 

Tholeon & Lisa, hope all ticking along nicely. I didnt have much nausea with DD, Tholeon - just a raging appetite, for bizarre things like pickled onions & cornichons!. Its a fretful time right up until the nuchal test to be honest. You just have to spoil yourself a bit & get through it. I never really wanted to see many people either (outside my inner circle) until I was sure - which made it a bit of an insular time...

Thanks girls for all your good wishes. Monday went as well as could be expected. Checked into St Mary's at 8am, met some lovely ladies who were in similar situation or worse, & was in theatre under GA at 11am. I had a bit of a blub when I went into theatre just before the anaesthetist put me under. Think it just hit me that this was the end of it all. Woke up an hour later & it was all over. Thought i would be bleeding heavily & cramping, but all seems Ok like a light period. Have to say, I know we have a tendancy to **** off the NHS but boy is it great when you really need it. Only phoned my GP last Wed & was all done in 5 days. Not sure its as smooth all over the country, but found the care excellent & the staff all really caring. 
So now i'm at home recovering & moping for a bit. Physically I feel fine, but I think the emotional scars will take longer to heal. My mind is already buzzing about next steps...weighing up options of doing another round with my crap eggs (feels like really crap lotto odds!!) or considering donor eggs. Its a big step & the waiting lists (outside UK) are long. Reprofit are already booking scarily for next Oct 09 so think we'll sit in the queue & assess our options...

Take care everyone, making the most of not being at work by taking DD to one of her little friends birthday parties. Sugar rush toddlers & bouncy castles are not a great combo!


Libby x


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

libby darling - hope you heal soon, sorry it had to happen at all. I am a huge advocate of the NHS, so I am glad it went well for you in that respect!  

Secret b - I am sorry you had a BFN, I too wonder how quickly one can move on tot he next cycle. Though I preay very ahrd I don't have to find you, so you have my sympathies. (The the bone deep fear of the 2ww does not go away aftera  BFP sadly). ACu times are a pain the in the Backside, and have caused me no end of problems with work, but I got my BFP so forgive them most things ( just got to hold on to my fragile baby now!   )

Lisa - am vomiting most mornings and am thankful for that, then panic when the symptoms wane, so I understand your need for symptoms! but if your family don't have symptoms till later, then you will proobably be the same.

hi mini mouse - hope you make your mind up soon

Lisa - how are you??

Babyd - how was ET  and how are you feeling? what did you have putback?

Scan 10.15, cacking myself, but am still vomiting and feel terrible,s o we can only live in hope...  

G
xx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Ladies

Well actually I feel fine.. I dont seem to have any side effects really and havent been sick at all. The only side effect I have had is that I am very tired and want to sleep all time.. Also feeling so so so bloated
Is anyone else??

Georgette good luck tomorrow.  I have my 9 week scan next Thursday as well. Time does drag doesnt it when you want something to come round so quickly!!

Hi to all the other ladies out there

Lisa xxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for making me feel welcome and your support  

Thanks to MiniMouse, I'll have some wonderful info (thanks MM    ) on UCL to keep my idle thumbs at bay. I missed out on the open day at UCL today also but not worried as I can see them Monday- which suits me fine.

In retrospect, I'll be happy to start treatment in the new year after I get myself together as this year is almost over and it will be a wonderful start to the New Year for me. I spoke to DH about our consultation in depth this evening and he just said 'what are we waiting for?'.. He's so up for it which is great!!  

I wish you all a pleasant evening watching the fireworks perhaps?  

Here's a little sparkle from me 

Secret B
xx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Dear girls, thank you very much you've asked about my ET, sorry I haven't had the chance to post, I'll tell you briefly: of 7 embies, only two have become blastocysts on the 5th day after EC, good quality, but not top, and the 6th day they've frozen 1 blastocyst and one a little slower, so I'm quite happy. The ET has been traumatic because I couldn't succeed in filling my bladder despite a huge amount of water and teas...maybe due to my swollen ovaries and to stress...evrybody at ACU was waiting for me since it was 4.30 and they wanted go home!!! Anyway, that's it, now it starts the best and worse period for me, because I have hope, but at the same time I'm so scared of the failure (it would be the 4th!). I know mustn't have bad thoughts, but it's hard.
Excuse me for the "me-post", now I came back to Italy and it will be easier for me to update you.
Welcome to Secret Broody, I'm sorry for you BFN, but in ACU you are in great hands. I think that with the New Year you will be ready and healthy to start again, it will arrive sooner than you think, don't worry. Good luck!
Dear Libby, let me say you are a wonderful woman and I look up to you and your courage a lot... I wish you all the best for your future, I know with the help of your DD ant the other angel you will come through this bad time.  
Dear Georgette, Tholeon and robert 33, good luck for you further scans, I'm sure everything will be ok!
Hi to everyone else I forgot, hope you are well.
Talk to you soon.
babydesire xxx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hey all

Babydesire - transferring 2 good quality blasts means you have an excellent chance, I think. I know it is a difficult time though. At least you are back home now which must help the stress levels a bit?   

Georgette hun - how are you doing?? 

Libby - I know, Obama's win even stopped me worrying about moi moi moi for about 10 minutes! Fantastic news hey. Glad Monday went as well as could be expected and well done you for being so brave about it all. Do you have a follow up at ACU booked? 

Lisa - glad all is ok with you. I have to wait till Tuesday 18th for a 10 week scan!

Secret b - the rest of this year will fly by for you, I'm sure. Jan is a good time to start treatment!!

xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hello all

babyd - well done on getting two on board - good luck and lots of love for the next two weeks. put your feet up and rest for a bit!

Libby - how are you? you are definitaly allowed to mope! you have been so very brave

Hi lisa - good luck for next thurs

tholeon - bet the 18th feels like a million miles away - hjang in there

I had the lovely slighlty crazy older lady scanning me, who I really like. Scan went well, thank the Lord. baby has grown well and had a good heart beat. I was so very thankful and Dh got teary (but was sadly too dehydrated from his hangover to acutally shed a tear - can't believe he was hungover  )

Anyway, we are excited, we suspended fear for one day and relaxzed. I am now worrying again, and don't think I will be able to stop! Not vomited for 2 days but feel really rough  

Next scan at 9+4
Wish me luck

g


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

An old ACU patient here who lurks on here seeing how you are all doing.....for ladies with babies on board....I didn't have any symptoms and I was carrying two!!!  I was incredibly tired weeks 6 to 10 and that was it, no vomiting, tiredness, nada!!  Try and relax and enjoy - eat well, rest lots!

To everyone else     that your journeys are all successful
xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
I am a newbie starting out at ACU and it is really good to hear all your comments about the unit. we chose there because of the good stats and we need IVF-TESA (DH is completely azoospermic) and they have done the most apparently. DO any of you know anyone who has done IVF-TESA with ACU? we have seen mr ralph and are getting tee-d up for a cycle in the new year. mr serhal v.gloomy about our chances and would love to talk to someone who has been through it esp as DH has banned me from telling any of my friends or family what we are going through..am feeling v. alone
good luck with all your cycles and babies
thanks for your help
Cecilia


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello ladies

Georgette - yay! Fab news. I hope that's a big relief for you. The worrying never stops (I know!) but that's real progress.

Kabby - thanks for your reassuring message! (and congrats on your twins!!)

Ceciliab - Hi. I know what you mean about DHs not wanting to talk about this stuff. Mine's the same - but I had to tell my closest friends and my mum and sister or I'd have gone mad. I havn't done TESA I'm afraid (have you tried the male factor board?) but UCH are certainly a good clinic, who know their stuff. They can be a bit gloomy about giving news sometimes though - they certainly don't sugar-coat anything, and sometimes I think some of them can make things sound even worse than they are. Best of luck with it - I hope there's someone out there with more specific knowledge of your particular issues who can help more

x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks tholeon- will check out the male infertility sites- good luck with your tx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning, girls, did you have a good week end? 
Here in Italy it has been very sunny like a spring day, winter seems so far away...
Georgette I'm very happy about the news on your little beanie, I quite like the old lady too, she's very kind and make you feel at ease, best wishes for next scan.
Tholeon and Lisa, I know waiting for the scans makes you anxious, but try to be positive, you deserve all the best and I’m sure you’ll get it! 
Kabby, thanks very much for your words and congratulations for you wonderful babies!
Welcome ceciliab, I’m sorry I don’t know much about male problems, but I’m sure in other topics of this site you’ll find some posts helping you. Good luck and fingers crossed!

I’m only at the 6th day after blasts-transfer and it’s the first time I feel constipated ( excuse my openness). My mind goes mad thinking it’s a good sign, but I know it’s too early, maybe constipation is caused by some drugs (i.e. progynova, that I’ve never taken before)? 
Can you tell me your experience, girls with BFP? 

To all the other girls I wish a nice day and lots of  .

Talk to you soon.
babyd xxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Babyd- It's absolutely horrendous here with grey clouds and wind...Please no more on the weather   we know the UK sucks when it comes to the temperamental weather   
I've got my consultation this afternoon and will be asking for a Blasts-transfer also...

tholeon- Thanks for the support! It will give me an opportunity to lose the weight I've put on too since I stopped working out when I started tx  

Cecilab- Welcome to the thread- i've just recently joined myself! Sorry I cannot be of any help with IVF-TESA. Like you I'm in that same boat as my parents and siblings don't know either. 2 girlfriends know and thats because they started treatment also. I've had some wonderful support on this forum and to be honest-that's all I need   

Hi Kabby!  Its nice to hear from older members (not age!)    with success stories too

MM- How could I not make a dedication to you  

To all that are on their BFPs...All the best xxx 

I'll let you all know how it goes this afternoon with Dr Saab xx

Secret B
xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi ceceilia - welcome - think of MR S as realistic, not gloomy maybe?? I don't know much about TESa but it is not over till the fat lady sings - so good luck!!!!!

Hi all - not time for personals but wanted to say I was thinkging of you all

xx

Georgette


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick one from me as I just wanted to say congrats to Georgette.  Glad that the scan went well last week.  I really think that you should say something about that other Dr who was so doom and gloom to you.  I know that they have to be realistic but I'm sure it made you very anxious while you were waiting for the scan last week.  At least you didn't have her again and you had the nice little lady!!!

Good Luck to everyone wherever you are in your cycle/treatment.

6 weeks left in work for me - yippee!!!

Button xxx


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Ladies

How are you all??

I am doing ok.. Have my 9 week scan this Thursday. Getting really anxious. I am just preying my little beanie is doing well inside!!
Good luck to all the ladies going through treatment..
Tholeon how are you feeling?
Georgette glad your scan went well

Lots of love to you all 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Georgette-Congrats on your scan!!! 

Robert- Good luck for your scan this Thurs!

I thought I'd update veryone following my consultation yesterday. I was a bit annoyed as I had asked you al for a reccommended Dr etc and was told I was seeing Dr Saab, only to find out that I ended up seeing a Dr A?? (small man?) who made no apology of the fact that he was covering for Dr Saab in his absence as I thought it was him -So that got my hair up as I was willing to reschedule as a result but decided against it and thought get on with it!

He was just ok, DH liked him and he asked many questions etc but then had to leave the room for 15mins and consult with Dr S to concur as to what treatment I should have which I wasn't impressed with. 

After reviewing my case, he suggested I should go for IUI which shocked the hell out of me and thought it was a step backwards as my thoughts are that if IVF didn't work, how is it that IUI going to work?   . As I have unexplained ferts and a couple of miscarriages, I'm not sure this is the best course of action. I have 3 unused IUI's on NHS and if I thought that was going to help then I didn't need to pay private and would have been suggested to go down this route initially. Anyhow, depending on DH's SA results, that is an option or IVF with Blasts or ICSI. I told him that I was disappointed by his observations and would think about what I wish to do post SA results.

I may change consultant as I feel uneasy about a consultant not knowing his stuff...Does anyone know this Dr i'm referring to and what of his experience? I'm just not sold on him... 

I also got screaming mad when DH confessed that he hadn't taken his vits and didn't want to do the SA now which we agreed...only to find out that he thought he could cram a load of vits in a couple of weeks and then have an SA (I had to tell him after we walked out that it takes 3 months!!!!) ..Well I was absolutely livid     and did't talk to him for the entire evening and thought if he is serious about having a child then he should let me know when he's ready   

Please can someone advise as I'm not happy and very stressed about the whole thing   

Secret B


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Secret Broody

Sorry your consultation didn't go as well as you were hoping.  I don't know the Dr you are talking about so am not sure about his experience.  You would be perfectly within your rights though to change to see another consultant if that's what you want.  You are going to be paying for the treatment so you need to feel comfortable with the person you are seeing and the information you are given.  Just as an aside though, my Consultant was Dr Ranieri.  I really liked him but apart from our consultations and my Egg Collection I never saw him.

I had 4 x IUI, 3 of which were medicated cycles at UCH.  Unfortunately for me none of them worked but I know that it can work for some people (one of my best friends 1st time).  I agree that it does seem to be a bit of a strange decision based on your history.  It might be worth giving it a couple of goes and if you can have it done on the NHS without having to wait too long then even better.  In hindsight I wish we hadn't had so many goes at IUI but that's porbably only because none of them worked and I got a BFP on my first go at IVF.

Re the Vits - men eh?  Very frustrating and I feel your annoyance.  Mine did generally take his but he is a Stella Artois animal and it was trying to get him to cut down on that which was more of the problem.  I am guessing that you may not be starting until the New Year now anyway?  Maybe you could hold off until January for the SA, depending on when you are going to start obviously.  The thing is with SA it can change so much from sample to sample that as long as everything generally looks OK, they will probably still suggest you go with IUI anyway.

Hope this has helped and I wish you lots of luck.

Button xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Secret Broody

I am sorry that you have had such a stressful experience with your appointments.  i dont know which doc you mean. i have Mr. Serhal and i relly believe that he is great, perfect balance of being encouraging and realistic and he took all our comments about my first ET on board (we were quite annoyed that we were told literally at the last second, we shouldnt go for 2 emb as they think i am too small!!!   fab! what have they been doing all this time? walking round with their eyes closed? didnt they notice i was small before!!) however, like some others here, Mr'. S didnt do the transfer, mr saab did (and he is great too)
anyway, i have has 4 iui's all negative,(i am on the fence as to wheteher they actually work at all!) thats why i am so suprised that it was suggested you should go for it too.
i would suggest that you go back and ask to see a particular consultant and refuse an intial consultaion with anyone else.
hope that the whole experience hasnt put you off the clinic?
as for the vits, i am not surprised you were cross, i would have been livid too, but hopefully your DH has learnt his lesson and wont be  making that mistake again!

lots of luck,please keep us updated

Hi to everyone else


Fozi


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Button!

Thanks for your response. I called up UCH again to 'reschedule' my DH's SA appointment to today instead of 2 weeks away which he alone arranged (he's so trying to crawl back and dig himself out the hole ) and arranged it for this afternoon.

I also enquired about the Dr in question that I saw and his name is Dr Benjamin. Are you or anyone familiar with him? (not sure why I thought it begun with A?  ) Anyhoo, I told them that I wish to change consultants and see Dr S instead for my follow-up to discuss next steps. They said that was fine which I was pleased about. I told DH of this revelation and he understood- I don't see the point of seeing a consultant if he needs to talk to another consultant... I might aswell get it straight from the horses mouth as they say... 

I'll discuss all the tx options and take it from there...

I was also miffed after coming off the phone to HH to request a copy of my records, only for them to advise that I have to wait between 21-40 days for the information   -and this is only from when they receive the application form which will be sent by post/email back to them   

Seems like we'll have to pay for all the tests again as I refuse to wait for them to get their finger out especially if I end up having IUI in Dec!!! 

As for the SA, DH stopped taking them soon after EC which was a few weeks ago so he's still 'covered' so to speak, but he didn't know that  ...But depending on the results we may have treatment then anyhow... 

Thanks again  

Secret B
xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Fozi!!

I missed your post by a few seconds... Thanks for your kind words... it hasn't put me off UCH at all as I understand that one consultant cannot spoil the clinic especially as you've all praised similar Dr's...Not to say that Dr B spoilt my consultation per se-he just skewed my expectations which I was really excited about! I'll definitely have my consultations with Dr S otherwise I'll refuse to pay if they do that again!!   

I found it funny that after I showed my disappointment about his choice, he said that they would do whatever I wished...  But I have the same opinion as you about IUI's and even though I have a girlfriend who currently got pg on her first IUI treatment, her problem was that she wasn't ovulating at all and took the pill and some clomid and voila- so her reasons were different to mine...

I'll seek another opinion like I said with Dr S and arrange further tests due to the delay from my hospital on producing my medical records..

DH is eating out of my hands right now... He can be so lastminute.com at times and this is one of those things that needs preparation and not an OD on vits!!  

Secret B
xx


----------



## elizabethc (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi-

I'm new to this --having never posted before so hope it's ok to join in as opposed to lurking. I felt I had to write when I saw the discussion on IUI versus IVF. I've been a patient at ACU at UCH for more than 2 years. After one failed natural pregnancy at age 38 (miscarried at 11 weeks), I went to the clinic and was recommended IUI. On the third attempt (clomid) I got pregnant but miscarried again at 8 weeks. Despite having seen the heartbeat in both pregnancies repeatedly, doctors didn't find any problems. I had 4 more failed attempts at IUI with clomid and tamoxifan. Then this summer shortly before I started my first IVF attempt at age 41 when I was diagnosed with lupus anticoagulant. 
During IVF I seemed to respond well to the drugs with 10 mature follicles but when it came time for egg collection they only located 1 immature egg. We were devastated and Dr Serhal told us I had a rare case of empty follicle syndrome and that IVF wasn't for us (while strongly encouraging egg donation.) I wondered whether at my age they simply wanted me off their IVF stats. 
But with encouragement from the very kind Dr. Ranieri I tried IUI with injectables. I was skeptical and even booked in for egg donation in the Czech Republic next sept. But much to my surprise it worked on the first attempt. It's early days and I don't know if this pregnancy will succeed but it does show that sometimes IUI works better for some patients. Sorry for the long post...And best of luck to everyone out there. I know how stressful and soul destroying this can be after 6 years of trying for baby no. 1!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

secret B- I don't blame you for changing cons, as after the last clinic fiasco you want the best, i'd be the same. I don't know much about iui, would it be medicated to produce 2  or 3 follicles?  

I'm still laughing at your DH!!!  Lets hope he produces some good un's today!!   

I have aplied for my notes too. I did it yesterday. they must have wondered what was happening with this mass exodus!! I couldn't believe it when i heard it could be 40 days!!!     

elizabethc - congrats on your BFP, hpow many weeks are you?


----------



## elizabethc (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Mini mouse, thanks very much for the congrats. I'm only six weeks so very early (hope I'm not jinxing anything by posting) Are you already a patient at UCH or transferring out of there? Sorry I probably missed much of the earlier discussion...

Secret B : Personally, I've found Dr. Ranieri and Dr. Saad (sp?) very nice and very patient in explaining treatment options etc. Good luck with your treatment.

Best-
elizabeth


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

No i'm not a patient there yet, we are still deciding where to go.  either uch or Lister.  We were at hammersmith but are leaving them.


----------



## elizabethc (Nov 1, 2006)

Mini Mouse: I went to lister for an initial consult before UCH and chose the latter. But even before I got pregnant I would have recommended UCH wholeheartedly. they seem one of the few clinics that isn;t all about money. My experience with the doctors/staff has been very positive and the seem to personalize treatment...Aside from the increased waiting time while at the clinic (since it got the number one rankign according to HFEA stats it's been a lot busier!) good luckwherever you end up choosing.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I keep changing my mind!!!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Elizabethc- Thanks for your insight on IUI and congrats!!! I wish I had the patience and the funds like you to have gone through so many IUI's before moving onto IVF, but you're right in saying that IUI does suit some people with a lot of perseverance. I know that I'd be making a bold statement here but I just don't feel IUI is for me- I think it's a step backwards as in my view I still have 3 NHS IUI tx (I was recommended to start IVF) available and if i'm going to pay for treatment then it will be for IVF...

MM- Lister..UCH...Lister...UCH...Lister....Lister....UCH Arrrrrrr It must be driving you insane      

The IUI offered would be a medicated one, but I'm a bit skeptical and will not waste £750!!

Also!!! I have an update about the Dr I saw instead of Dr Saab...I called back the clinic as I wasn't overall happy and satisfied with the initial consultation and wanted to arrange an appointment with Dr Serhal to discuss DH's SA and further options as I was non to impressed with Dr Benjamin and that I refuse to pay for another follow-up as I specifically asked to be seen by a Dr... The put me on hold and they spoke to Dr Serhal where he/they fully understood my reasons (as previously mentioned) and agreed that I didn't have to pay for the follow-up appointment due to my disappointment. They also informed me that Dr Benjamin had only started working there 2 weeks ago!!!!!!  

I told them that I had just had a poor service and a bfn from a previous cycle/clinic and not in the mood for newbies with 'finger in the air' recommendations and need a professional as I had originally requested..... I now have an appointment for next Tues with Dr S which I'vm very very pleased about  

DH is still kissing butt cheeks and called me not to long ago to say that his deed had been done...well rooty tooty for you!!   I have to laff or I'd go insane  

The 40 days really got me...wow...I could have travelled the world in 30!!    

Secret B
xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

hi Secret B

I used the ACU earlier this year had my first IVF and (  ) am now having twins.

Just wanted to say well done in standing up for yourself, after all you went to the trouble of getting a recommendation and thats what you paid for not a newbie.  I know exactly what you mean about IUI, when I had my consultation I was recommended IUI, but (and this is just my personal feelings) I felt it would be a waste of money for us and the chance of pregnancy they were quoting was poor compared to IVF, so I insisted on going straight to IVF.  They were fine with that and did not try and change my mind.

Hope next weeks meeting goes better and you get all the information you need to make a decision.

Lots of luck

BGirl


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi button - thanks for the thought. will probably let myself relax at christmas when I am 14 weeks!! 

I don't know Dr B, I hope you get some joy with mr S and letus know how SA goes.

Hi tholeon and lisa - hope you are both well. lisa good luck tomorrow - let me know howit goes and tholeon for next week -I will be the week after that . Let us hope we continue doing well

Libby - how are you?

Take care everyone else I mised off and welcome to new posters (even if you have been lurking a  lot longer than I have been doing this!!)

Geogette


----------



## elizabethc (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Secret B: 

I totally understand that if you have the option of IUI on the NHS it makes no sense to pay for it at UCH. We didn't have any NHS options due to age and we only kept going with IUI because it is so much cheaper than IVF. Finally deciding to borrow the £ for IVF and then to not even make it to egg collection was devastating, though. Best of luck whatever treatment you go for.  Also, good for you for getting in to see Serhal. I never had this new doctor but it is Serhal who approves everyone's treatment plan anyway. Surprised the receptionists--some of whom are kind of like that Little Britain sketch --"computer says no"--even agreed to pass your message on!  

elizabeth


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Just to add to discussion a very close friend of mine conceived through medicated IUI at ACU, IVF wasn't an option due to ovarian reserve and fell pregnant first time, I do think they offer this first with unexplained infert because if it works it avoids the enormous stress and cost of IVF.  Also its a valid point about Dr Serhal approving all treatment - I was under him but he didn't do all my procedures but he approved my treatment plan, occasionally I saw other consultants and they would speak with him to make sure he approved....might be something to bear in mind when going through treatment.  I did find with ACU that if you ask for 2nd opinion or for other options/see other consultants they are usually very helpful in meeting requests
x


----------



## robert33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Well I went today for my 9 week 2 day scan and we saw our lovely beanie jumping up and down at us.
They have now discharged me from the clinic and have told me to contact my GP for antenatal care.
It was so amazing to see the baby.. I was so nervous before we went in but all looks good and the size is exactly right for the amount of weeks I am.
It has arms and legs and a strong heartbeat..

good luck to all you lovely ladies..

Tholeon and Georgette good luck for your scans next week

Lisa xxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Morning ladies!!

Robert-Excellent news on your 9 wk scan!!  

Kabby- thanks for your thoughts too...It's great to hear all stories and experiences alike.  

Personally, I've never been a fan of 'middle men' and in my profession have always had to deal with the man-in-charge, mgrs and directors unless for some reasons or situations, it's not required. I expect with the standard fee that I and everyone pays, the best service and advice and it's not as if the fee is different for a consultant versus a director therefore I may aswell see them. In another way, I see this as paying for Mr Vidal Sassoon or his junior stylist for the same fee to do my hair...anyone would want Mr Vidal himself!  

Elizabeth- You had me in stitches!!   And it's funny you mention that as the receptionists are not that clued up I must say...esp when I was looking for times for an initial consultaion and the lady ended up arranging an appointment for a scan in one of their rooms   Another guy came on the phone promptly and advised me of the error she had made and corrected the situation.. I was thinking of the "yeah but no but"...Little Britain sketch 

Thanks Barnetgirl for your support   ..Sometimes you wish you can relax and have someone make a concise decision for you but, you always have to be on the ball and challenge decisions sometimes, even out of curiosity or to expain as we all have to remember, we are all human-there is no time to rest...  Your post was extremely helpful and supportive, and hope I'll end up with the same fate as you    

As for an update from me, I called yesterday for the results and was happy to be advised that DH's swimmers were of excellent quality which ruled out ICSI and left the option for IUI...I promptly told Dr B (who called me back as I was told initially that it would have been a nurse) that I will be doing IVF with Blasts yet again!! I mean helloooooo is anybody there on the phone...can you hear meeeeee?      

So I had a chuckle to myself and look forward my appointment next Tues to setting up some further dates with Dr S to start treatment etc and any further tests that maybe required..

Good luck to all those on 2WW!! Happy scanning to some of you!! Good luck on your pgs and to those that are still trying  

Secret B
xx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

lisa - great great news on the scan - well done!! I hope I can be as lucky - get yourself a midwife! 
Tholeon - good luck for next week  - I am the week after
Secret broody - glad swimmers were good, good luck for next stage

Georgette


----------



## adet (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys, sorry to gatecrash but I have been with ACU just over a year now and I think they are extremely good at what they do however there bedside manner leaves a lot to be desired, the waiting times could get under your skin and they do not really follow you up and as for TLC, it is nonexistent. I've had a failed IUI cycle and a successful first attempt IVF in May but sadly miscarried at 14 weeks. I had 17 eggs (despite my age) 12 fertilised embies, used 2 blasts for the IVF and they managed to freeze 7. I am now having FTET, I had 2 day 6 thawed blasts put back on Thursday the 13th. It was a horrible experience as they made the young lady Dr do it and she introduced herself as Dr L, she was so nervous and that made me nervous as well, she is definitely a junior, she was forever at it and the pain was excruciating, I think I must have been her first, however she was closely supervised by the nice elderly female Dr who usually does the scan, so ladies beware of her, following reading all your posts I will now lodge a formal complaint with Mr Serhal and Dr Raineiri. Testing on the 28th, fingers crossed.....


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone!!

Adet, i just saw your message about Dr L.  i had her when i had my dummy hycosy run done and she was sooooooo unsympathetic.
first of all i told her that i get a lot of pain when they put that spetulum thingy in and she just ignored me.i then had to have it put in and taken out FOUR times before she finally called mr. R who came in to do it one more time. i was in tears by this time it was so painful and although he was lovely, she kept shrilling at me say "if you dont relax, your uterus will reject you eggs when you have your ET!!" this is  not what i wanted to hear  
i am  sorry that your experience with her was so bad, you have also made me think about lodging a complaint about her (even though i havent had to deal with her again, thank goodness) maybe sheshould have a practice run and see how well she would do with the pain  

wishing you all the luck         for your test date.
hope everyone is well
Fozi


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Adet - Good Luck with your FET cycle and sorry to hear about your miscarriage from the last cycle.

Dr L really has worked up a bad reputation in a short space of time.  I'm fairly sure I know the one you are talking about.  I did have her for scans but the little older Dr was always with her.  Thankfully Dr Saab did my dummy ET and my real ET and was lovely on both occasions.  He is definitely my favourite.  I agree though, bedsire manner is sometimes very much lacking and i is something they really should have a good bedside manner for.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are having a good weekend.

Button xxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

I hope you're enjoying you weekend...

I just wanted to thank you all for coming out and sharing your experiences. This service shouldn't be happening irrespective of their 'amazing successful rates' and it's a good sign for all women on this forum including me who have appointments after you that have the opportunity to tailor their consultants as a result. I'll definitely be requesting Dr Saab or the older lady (Does she have a name?) for my dummy ET or it just will not happen...

 

Secret B
xx


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning girls, how are you?
I haven't written because I had no time at all at work, but today I must tell you that I had a   for the 4th time... Even two good blastocysts didn't survive in my womb.
Now I have to do a laparoscopy to remove two endometriosic cysts that have become bigger with the stimming and see if my left tube has a hydrosalpinx that can affect implantation of embryos.
Thanks for your support, I wish you all the best for you tx/pregnancies/scans, etc.
Lots of love.
babydesire xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Babydesire

I'm sorry to read your news.  Take care of yourselves and I hope your follow up appointment and laparoscopy are able to shed some light on why it hasn't worked.

Button xx


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Dear Babydesire

I'm so sorry that it didn't work for you this time. You have been through the mill I know.    As Button says I hope that the new investigations can shed some light for you.

Hey to everyone else, esp. newbies. Just had 10 week scan and all good so have been discharged from clinic. Amazing. What will I do with myself now I don't have to keep going there all the time
xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Well Done Tholeon, fellow low AMH er!!!  It is a bit strange being out in the big bad world but I'm sure you will get used to it!!

Button xxx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Baby desire, I am so very very sorry. My heart goes out to you. I had some endo removed too, so I hope it helps for you. I really really do. Take care and good luck for the op,    

Gxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies...sorry not been around much lately...trying not to get dragged back into the murky world of FF too quickly, & enjoy not being on the drugs, not obsessing about symptoms & thinking more positively about forthcoming holidays...only a week to go until we hit the sun!!

Babydesire - I am so sorry. This process is so cruel - you had every reason to be optimistic & it is so brutal when you feel your body is letting you down. I feel the same about my rubbish eggs...I'm sending you a hug across the seas & a speedy recovery from your surgery. Physically you'll heal quickly...emotionally its a different story (i lost the baby 3 weeks ago. I'm still trying to come to terms with the fact that there is no baby... a colleague at work who had confided in me ref her t'ment & vice-versa was 2 days behind me at ET. She shared her 12 week scan photos with me today & whilst I genuinely am so chuffed for her (she had awful PCOS after t'ment...) it hurts knowing we would have been at the same stage. 

Tholeon & Lisa - wow..more milestones....getting towards the big 12 wks & nuchal...you'll really be able to relax & enjoy your 2nd trimester after! Its weird being discharged, isnt it?...especially when you get reintegrated into the sometime madness of the NHS. Depending on the luck of the draw of your PCT, the booking in process can be a bit of a joke. 

Goergette - think your next scan is coming up too, so fingers crossed for you. 

Hi to Button, Barnet & more recent comers...have any of you made a formal complaint about Dr. L...? After my first scan I meant to, but we were at the time so happy to see a heartbeat that we forgave her all her brashness & rudeness. Now, given the body of evidence against her, I wonder if I should make a complaint just to prevent other ladies going through the same unpleasant experience. I will certainly bring up with my consult with Mr Serhal in Dec...

Love to all
LibbyG


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

I was wondering if I could join you?  I have just had one failed cycle of IUI using frozen swimmers, due to DH's cancer treatment, and am thinking of going straight to IVF/ICSI at ACU soon.  Any advice would be much appreciated, I read back a bit and I see that Dr Saab or Dr Serhal are the ones to see?  

Txx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello MisTI

sorry to hear about your failed iui cycle.  
My main consultant is Mr.serhal (who i really like) and Dr. saab did my scanning and ET, he is great too.
i know i may be a bit controversal here    ......... i think its a great idea that you have decided to go straight to ivf. obviously you would talk to the drs first, but i think its a good move!!!  
hope thats not too opinionated  
lots of luck

Hello to everyone else, hope you are well.  I lurk in the background of this thread until something i am familiar with pops up!  everyone seems to know each other so well soemtimes i feel like i am interrupting a personal conversation!


Fozi


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Miss T

Sorry to hear about your DH, hope its all clear now.  I started at the ACU this May, for my own reasons I didn't want to try IUI and wanted to go straight to IVF, the clinic were quite happy about this and I didn't have any problems.  In regard to your first consultant I don't think anyone has had problems with either Mr Serhal, Mr Raneri (speeling ?) or Dr Saab.  Some people see the consultant throughout their treatment and others (like me) never see them again, although they check the protocol you are on in their weekly meetings.

Good luck.

Libby - great to hear from you, hope you have a great Xmas.

bGirl


----------



## babydesire (Sep 30, 2008)

Dear girls, thank you very much for you kind words, now I feel better even if I'm very scared of the future, but I have to be positive, otherwise I'd go mad!

Libby, I appreciated your words very much, despite all you have suffered you logged in to comfort me, you are unique! You deserve all the best and I hope you can realize all your dreams!

Welcome Miss T, I had Dr. Ranieri as a consultant because he's Italian like me and I can advise him to you without the slightest doubt, he's very kind and above all very qualified.
Good luck!

To all the others, hope you are well, good luck for everything.

I think I won't write on this site anymore at the moment, anyway a big   to everyone.

babydesire xxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Thanks for your advice, I booked an appt today for the 4th Dec with Dr Ranieri, quite excited.

Fozi - I'm really  glad you think we're doing the right thing going straight to IVF, and I don't think you are opinionated at all, just honest.  I think my clinic will want me to give IUI one more go, but we onlyhave 10 vials of sperm left and every go is a vial, I'm not prepared to waste another on a BFN.

Will keep you all posted on my progress.

Txx


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi libby - glad to hear you are hanging in there. i really hope you are okay. I don't know what else to say.   am heading towards my own nine weeks scan, so I hope it will be okay,

Baby desire - take care sweet heart

G
xxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Evening Ladies!!

I haven't been on here for a week or so and thought I'd give you an update. But firstly...

Babydesire: I'm very sorry to hear of your news. I hope this hasn't shattered your dreams and that you persevere with the investigations.Sending mega positive vibes for you..   

MissTI: Sorry to hear about your failed treatment and I wish you well in your future treatment at ACU. I've recently joined the clinic and was advised from other lovely members on here that Dr Saab, Dr Raneiri and Dr Serhal were the best ones to see. I wish you luck with Dr Raneiri on the 4th Dec. Stick with your guns on your treatment as Dr Serhal advised that half the battle is won for them when the patient knows what they want...  

As for me... I had my 'follow-up' or rescheduled initial consultation with Dr Serhal and he was absolutely amazing!! He restored my faith in the ACU and discussed further IVF with assisted hatching plus blasts which had me raring to go for my next treatment. I felt very confident in him and his approach and we will now start IVF in the Feb 09 as I was unaware of the 1 month of tests and treatments prior to IVF so we'll start afresh in the new year on tests...

Big Hugs   to Libby, Georgette, barnetgirl, fozi, button, tholeon and Mini - I Hope you are all well xx

Secret B
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Secret B - that sounds great hun.  I'm slowly growing towards them!! I have appt booked for 8th Dec with him!!


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies... have been offline for a while because my computer packed up on me and o can't access this site at work... has felt like my left hand was cut off! it seems like so much has happened in such a short space of time for so many of you...

Libby - you are so brave and i hope your heart is healing... enjoy your holiday...

Baby D - my thoughts go out to you - keep hold of your dream and good luck with further investigations...

Georgette - so glad to hear things are progressing well for you...

tholeon and lisa - hope you are both doing well...

and everyone else   ...

update from me... after menopur and cetrotide inj (cetrotide is so hard to give!) we went for our EC yesterday... doctor told us afterwards (not that i can remember too much!) that they managed to get 7 eggs... such a relief because up until last Monday we weren't sure whether we were going to be able to go ahead with Tx b/c i only had 3 mature follicles (5 in total) one of which was enormous and they were worried about it... went for the scan on weds and turns out that 2 were hiding behind the other!

so now the wait for the phonecall this afternoon for news on fertilisation... 

has been interesting to read discussions regarding doctors... they do seem like a mixed bag and sometimes preoccupied with work rather than patients but overall I've had an ok experience... I'm rubbish with names so bare with me...i saw the young Spanish (?) lady for all of my scans and although she didn't say very much, she was nice enough (always look so serious - should smile more though b/c she's very pretty when she does)... had another male older doctor who i don't know come in for a second opinion for one though and i think he was looking to see if i had a root canal!!! Have seen Dr R for all of our consults and for the last IUI tx which resulted in my ectopic and he has always been good (DH thinks he is God!)... saw the male Spanish doctor for Dummy ET - he is always lovely and so smiley... saw new people yesterday for EC but was so anxious and then drugged couldn't tell you who any of them were!!!

other news i though i should share (excuse the long post) - when we decided to go ahead with IVF one of the nurses at UCH suggested i ask our GP for NHS funding for the drugs, so i went back and long story short, it turns out there has been a massive shift and revision in NHS/PCT funding for fertility treatment and i now have approval for FULL funding for 3 x fresh IVF and 3 x frozen IVF... my GP was dumbstruck and ACU said that it is very new and that it is very unusual for so much finding to be given... maybe a postcode lottery but what i would say to all of you new to IVF is to go back to your doctors and ask about the guidelines... as you can imagine it is a HUGE relief for us (about £20k worth of relief!!)...

have a good weekend girls and keep warm!!!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Very chilly here today, think winter may have finally arrived.

Just wanted to wish Cate GG good luck.  Hope everything goes well with the fertilisation and glad that your experience at the ACU has been a good one.  I too think that Dr Ranieri is god even though we didn't actually see him that many times.

Button xxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hope you're all good, it's so freezing today!!

Cate - brilliant news on the 7 eggs!  Well done you!  Got everything crossed for you for this afternoon.

Secret B - great that you had a good consultation - all the best for Feb 09

Hi to the rest of the gang.

I was wondering of you girls could help me out with something.  It's just hit DH that this is going to cost quite a lot of money, I was just wondering if someone could tell me how much roughly this should cost?  I know how much the actual IVF is, but don't know what is included in that price, do you have to pay for scans on top?  Any info would be greatly received.

Txx


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks for your wishes girls - just found out that 5 have fertilised and they seem very positive about them... and now onto cell division!!!

Miss T - re costs... they guestimated us at about £6-8k for treatment depending on what you need... IVF treatmetn cycle is about £3k, ICSI is another £1k and then there's the drugs which rock up to about £1.5k... the scans etc i think are all included in the cycle price, extras however were the HyCosy and dummy ET which were a few hundred pounds... and then you may go onto blast and zona hatching which are about £3-400 each... from what i saw from other clinics it's all about the same difference give or take, but i feel that at UCH you're in the best hands b/c of the success rates...i wouldn't think about it too much though... bit by bit and think of the end goal!

lots of love
Cate x


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

MissTI: After my consultation, I received a document which gave approx costs for the entire treatment and scans etc as a guideline, but not quoting line for line...

Including initial and follow up consulations, blood tests, scans, IVF, drugs, antibiotics, Embryo freezing and hfea charges etc...it could be anything from £5400 - £6800.

It may be slightly more for ICSI.(£6700 - 7100)

We worked out what tests were required etc for our IVF with Blasts, sperm analysis (x3), assisted hatching, drugs (£1000-1500) and embryo storage to be around £6,500 approx..It really depends on your circumstances/results..

Scans are on top of the IVF price- to answer your question  

Not sure what all the other ladies who have gone through treatment might quote, but this is what we are gearing ourselves up against... 

Sorry I couldn't be on of any help  

Secret B
xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Cate: Excellent news !! 7 Eggs, 5 fertilised...When is ET?

Secret B xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girls,

Do you mind if I join you? Spent last few days reading through your posts and I am amazed about support you give to each other. I just joined ACU and had my initial consultation with Dr Serhal - he is great! Having my DT next week and hope it wouldn't be that nasty lady you all talk about! Girls, is DT really painful?

Another question - does anyone have polycystic ovaries? I am worried about hyperstimulation - Dr S told us we are at risk because of PCOS. 

Cate, congrats with 5 fertilised eggs, great news!

Lots of love and hugs to everyone.

Olivia x


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Olivia and welcome to the ACU board!! I'm newish on here too and I take it you're currently going through your 1st month of tests etc prior to IVF in Jan 09...

As for the Dummy Transfer- on a general note, they are very quick and painless. It's just like a cervical smear test (but without the filling of the bladder which can be very uncomfortable but not painful   )

There seems to be a lady at ACU who seems to give DT's pretty painfully and without remorse it seems... and personally if I see a Dr L (?) I would ask for someone else    

Cate: Thanks for the info   I will make an appointment with my GP on Monday and see what they say about NHS funding for drugs and any updates from our local PCT  

Mini: Glad you're starting to sway this way...stay in the light    The only comment I can say about the ACU, is that it doesn't have radio/music in lobby to sing too, friendly nurses saying hello and nice sofas like HH (and i thought the decor in HH was dire   ). DH didn't like it in there (looks like a library) at first...but then we had to remember why we were there and seeing Dr Serhal made it all worth our while   

Secret B xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Just thought I'd pop on and mention my sis who's just gone through IVF with ACU got a   yesterday!!

Also re costs my ICSI cycle cost around £7500, that was a blast transfer with 1 x sperm analysis and a chromosome test.  We still have 5 embryo's on ice and they cost £275 per year to store.

x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for your warm words Secret B, I am on the first month of tests prior IVF. Wanted to do IVF just before Xmas but clinic will be closed so I have to postpone until January.. Please keep us informed about your chat with GP about fertility drugs on NHS. I am thinking to do the same x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Thank you all for your replies re cost, it's a little highr than I thought it would be, but you gotta do what you gotta do.  Really looking forward to the 4th now.

Cate - well done on the 5 ferrtilised, yae!
x
x


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

hi miss TI - my rule of thumb for IVF - it will 1/3 more than you think.... but i am pregnant so hey ho....

cate - congrats on 5 fetilised!

Hello all you others - hope you are well


xx
G


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Secret B, MisTI - are you going to do your injections, EC and ET in Jan-Feb 09? Just realised that 3 of us will probably be doing it in the same time! It will be great to hit "hat-trick" like Lisa, Tholeon and Georgie, wouldn't it? I am getting excited already.. even though not looking forward to my DT on Thurs..

Cate, how are your embies doing?

Hope everyone is well, just wanted to say hello

Love

Olivia x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hoope you're all good.  

Olivia - am hoping to ge the ball rolling asap, I really want EC/ET before the end of Jan, but have no idea if that will be possible if they want me to do loads of tests before hand, would be lovely if we were doing it all togather, and even better if we scored another hat trick!!!

Cate - hope you're all good with your embies...
x
x


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies!!

Olivia: Yep Yep, I intent to start tests as soon as I start my mentrual cycle in Jan and EC/ET in Feb 08..I initially wanted to start tests in Dec but as the clinic closes over the xmas hols, it made no sense worrying about whether someone was there or not to collect drugs or do tests and I wanted to enjoy xmas... 

I sure hope it would be a wonderful hatrick for the New Year- I'm soooo excited too. Good luck with your DT on Thurs    I'm sure you'll be fine...Let us know how you get on  

Oh and before I forget, I went to my GP this morning and asked the question about revisions to NICE guidelines on IVF tx and costs towards private tx too and I have to wait for a couple of days for her to get back to me as she didn't know off hand...So will keep you posted on results x

MissTI: I'm on the same page as you but it all depends on when AF arrives... MY AF has gone haywire since BFN and I bled for 11 days  (sorry tmi  ) So this has put my AF out of sync in terms of my normal AF start dates. I hope you, Olivia and I do start within days of each other...That would rock!! Positive energy Girls   

Kabby: Congrats on your sister's BFP!!! It's so inspiring to hear positive stories, even moreso from ACU  

How's everyone else?  

Fairy dust and Hugs to all,

Secret B
xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning all!

Kabby-congrats on sis's BFP, thats fantastice news
Olivia- Welcome !

i was hoping to get a cycle done before xmas , but as my potential FET day would practically be on xmas day, the clicinc have suggested to do a natural cycle.  has anyone else had and IVF round on a natural cycle?  i was a bit skeptical at first, i mean , i was thinkning, "i need the drugs!!! surely i need all the help i can get!".  but Mr. Serhal seems to think i can go for it if we wish.
waiting for nurse to call me back (got a bit cross today as i called twice yesterday enquiring about my dilitation which was spposed to be today/tomorrow but they never passed the message on!    )  
i feel like like  child about to go swimming in a deep pool without armbands!!!    i think itsthe prospect of  having to do this all naturally  
would be so grateful if anyone could give me a bit of advice , i should be feeling positive, but am so far from that right now!

hope everyone is well and sorry to ramble on!  
Fozi


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

hiya girls... thought you might like to know that we now have two little embies in the oven and fingers and toes crossed for the 2WW... it's all happened so quickly that my head is still spinning... the lovely emryologist seemed really positive about how healthy the two were. we've had to have zona hatching but she was so reassuring any fears i had were put at ease... the other 3 embies are going to blast stage and then if they're good onto ice but they don't seem hopeful... but i've got what i need for now - and it's handover to mother nature!

hope you're all well and keeping dry & warm... 
hugs 
C x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey girls,

Cate - great news about 2 healthy embies, loads of luck for 2WW  . Hope you will get the best Xmas prezzi ever - BFP 

Fozi, I wanted to get a cycle done in Dec as well and ET would be around Xmas! But Dr Serhal has decided to wait until next AF and get me on the pill for 21 days and nasal spray before injections.. He didn't mention the natural cycle, may be because my cycle is very irregular - 30-50 days   I guess you can ask Dr S what is the difference in your success rate if you don't use drugs? Sorry can't be more help..

Secret B, MisTI - are you having your consultations next week? I am getting all tests done Nov/Dec then going on the pill for 21 days (hopefully end Dec- early Jan). Start injections late Jan, EC + ET early Feb.. That's my plan 

How is everyone else? 

Love

Olivia x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all, sorry not been posting, i have been reading tho.  I'm 90% sure we will come to UCH rather than the lister, not sure why but think UCH is for us!! We are going to the open evening on 3rd and lister is on the 1st (or is it the other way round!!)

cate that is fab news well done hun.  Gosh it seems so much better than my old clinic. My con would never suggest blasts, thats a swear word!!! and zone hatching, never!!! BTW is that assisted hatching?   

Dinner is ready so better go!


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hope you're all well...

Cate - you're PUPO, yae, that is so exciting!!!!!!!!  Sending you lots of   for your 2ww, when is test day for you?

Olivia - yep, consultation is next Thurs, wish it was sooner, cannot wait!!

Secret B - defo keep us posted on what your GP says, I'm planning to do the same next week, got an appt with her just after I see Dr R next Thurs, hope she says yes!

Minimouse - I know what you mean when you say you don't know why but you think UCH is for you, we felt exactly the same, think you have to go on your gut with these things.

Fozi - I'm really sorry I have no advice for you, the only thing I'll say is that Dr S is probably doing what's he feels is right, at the end of the day, he wants the same outcome as you, just keep that in your mind, sending you lots of 

Kabby - congrats on your sisters BFP, and thanks for the info re costs.

I'm all good, we had our follow up appt today, was really positive actually, our consultant is so straight talking, she basically said to go straight to IVF as the sperm wasn't of great quality once it was defrosted, just cemented in my mind the decisioin we had all ready made, she was also really positive about the ACU, which is great.  They also gave me a copy of all my notes to try and speed up the process with ACU as I believe they'll want all kinds of blood tests and scans that I've already done.  Only 8 days to go till my appt, yae!

Txx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Miss TI - Which clinic were you with?  At my old clinic we have to wait 21-40 days for our notes!!!!!!!!!!  Its so annoying as it will slow things down with new clinic.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

21-41 days!  That is AGES!!!!  I was with the RMU at the NHS bit of UCH, all I had to do was fill in a form, show them my passport and they gave them to me there and then, who are you with?
x


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

mind if I join you? Just had my first ivf at the UCH, but unfortunately I did not get to ET due to OHSS  

I was told I should wait two periods before moving to FET, but I am not sure what it means. Yesterday I had my fist (extremely painful) period, does it mean that I can have FET in six weeks? I'm going to book an appointment with Dr R and ask all the questions that are bothering me. I don't even know whether I will have natural or medicated FET. Can anyone here tell me what both involve? What drugs do you take in the medicated one?

Sorry for asking so many questions, but I've just recovered from the shock and the pain of OHSS, and the only thing that keeps me sane at the moment is the thought of my little snowbabies waiting for me... 

Alraxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Miss TI - i was with Hammersmith but maybe going to UCH.  Don't know why there is such a long wait for the notes its so stoopid!!    

Alra - I think you wait for the second AF then on day 21 start to d'reg if you are having medicated cycle?? I'd give your body time to recover, it'll be worth it in the long run, but obviously ask your con when you can start, i may be wrong.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Alra

Welcome!
sorry to hear that your last cycle did not go ahead.  waiting for at least two periods before you start your next cycle of treatment is a good idea. it took me a few bleeds to get back to a "normal" menstrual cycle after my last failed ivf attempt.
i am on a natural cycle this time wth FET. i was a bit surprised when they suggested it, but am willing to give it a go. with the natural FET i am not taking any drugs at all. (just had a cervical dilation done today, but that doesnt apply to everyone)  i will have regualr scans next week and then i just pee on the ovulation sticks nearer to the time and wait for the sign!!      then go in for my FET.  i will only take  one/two sets of drugs after the FET.
with a medicated cycle i wuld have had to take the primulot and nasal spray and 1 set of injections. but thats different depending on the needs of the patient.
its  a good idea to talk to DR. R. having him answer your questions will def put your mind at rest a little.
keep us updated sendig you lots of     and    

Hello to Miss TI,  Mini mouse, cate, Olivia, Secret B, Kabby and everyone  else.  

Fozi


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Welcome Alra, I am new here as well..

Just came back after DT. May be it's just me but Dr. A (new doctor at ACU, bold, funny looking) is not good.. I expected the painless 1 min procedure (like it should be) but got a nightmare with this guy trying to insert the caterer through my cervix for 15 minutes! I felt he has no idea what he was doing and it made me really nervous.. And it was painful    

Anyway, all over now but I am bleeding a little. Is it normal? 

Fozi, how did your cervical dilation go? Will your FET be before Xmas then? It's funny, we both been in the clinic today, probably even seen each other 

Loads of love  everyone

Olivia xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Olivia. i think i saw the bald dr you are talking about....looked kinda nervous!! i also saw that lady dr who we have all been moaning about.....DH told me to stop talking so loudly when i told him that we were all thinkking of complaining about her!!, such a little school boy!!    i went in for the cervical dilation yesterday. they were soooo busy. the lovely ward nurse told me that they would have to put me on a bed in the recovery room for a bit, because there was a woman who had had her procedure earlier that afternoon but she wouldnt get out of her bed!!!! she said she was not gonna get dressed until her husband came! i went in at 1.30 and she was gonna finally moved at 2.30!!!!    i lay in the recovery room whilst coming round from my anasthetic! the nurse was making me laugh cos she kept making evil at the other woman!!     i know everyone has the same right regardless to whether they are paying out of their own pockets (like me) or going through nhs, but i did feel it was a bit selfish of her to lie there for 2 hours when she knew how busy they were, and she didnt even have an anasthetic!!!
anyway, it was much more painful than last time, the lovely Dr. Saab did do a good job. he took the dilapan out early as i was starting to cry form the pain. it seemed to have worked really well.......TMI moment coming,   when he took the dilapan out it was much bigger than last time, so thats good news!! 
now just gotta wait until the ovulation stick says "all sytems go!". think i should go in before xmas as i am in the middle of my period now so will prob be going in about 10-12 days time. ohhh er!!  

am sorry that it was so painful for you..it seems that no matter how much you change postions it still hurts! they keep telling me to breathe deeply, but all i want to do is hold my breath!! hope that its better for you next time.  

hope evryone is well.

Fozi


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hope your all good, was wondering if you guys could tell me the stages of the treatment?  Am having a bit of a stress as to when we can begin as my best friend just got engaged and has asked me to be a bridesmaid at the end of next Nov, so trying to plan accordingly.  I'm on day 9 at them mo, I've heard that it all starts on day 21, but not sure if they'll let me start this day 21 or next one.  Then am not sure what happens after that?  Any info would be much appreciated!

Arla - Sorry I can't help, as you can see from the above, I don't know much about the process either!  Wishing you luck though!

Olivia and Fozi - sorry you've been in pain, am scared now...eek!  Gotta be done!

Cate - Hope your embies are snuggling in nicely!   

Hi to Mini mouse, Secret B, georgette, Kabby and the rest of the gang!

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Miss T - would they not of told you if you were starting in dec??!  You d'reg on day 21 then 2 weeks after they scan you to see if you have d'reg, in that time you would of had an af then if you have d'regged and womb lining is thin you will start with the stimms for 10  days approx  depending on how your follies are, then they do the EC then 2-3 days after ET, so all in all with the 2 WW included its 6 weeks.  Will this not clash with xmas though?  You need to ask your consultant when you are going to start,  

Fozi - i laughed so much at your 'sitting tenent' at the clinic!!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Been thinking about you guys and wondering what updates you had... Been reading and catching up from when I last posted...

Olivia: The Dr you saw was the same Dr I complained about   during my initial consultation and I then asked for a 'new' consultation (and I refused to pay) with Dr S as he didn't know what he was talking about and he's pretty new (I told them that I have no time to be someone's experiment and want a professional service  ) . Dr S has now taken me under his wing and willl be doing all of my treatments (he says) as much as possible...

If I see that Dr A, I'll personally would refuse to be treated and ask for someone else...  

As for when I start treatment, I aim to start tests 1 month prior to tx which starts with Ovarian reserve tests etc on day 3-4 of your menstrual cycle, then a DT on day 9 - 12 then tablets/nasal sprays on day 21 until I get my next period. This is when I'll start injections, scans etc until day 14 for egg collection and so on...As I won't be starting test in Dec due to xmas hols, I'll begin the tests etc in Jan when I start 

MissTI: I'm still waiting for my GP to call me back  so will call them tomorrow and give me an update on my questions about PCT/funding....
I'm also waiting for my notes- mini and I are from the same clinic...

Hi Alra: Welcome and sorry to hear about your FET and OHSS during your cycle. I wish I could help you with your questions, but if you can call them and ask the questions without paying for another consultation then that's more money in your pocket. DR S advied that if I had any questions then I can call him...
As for Periods as to when you start a new tx. I would take the 2 periods to mean that you start Dregging on your 3rd period. The first one is a painful bleeding (now) and I personally would wait until I have another one (2nd period) and then call them to arrange tx to start from my 3rd period 6 weeks after that... But each to their own..See what the Dr says..  

Fozi: Sorry I don't have any experiences on IVF with a natural cycle. I found it funny laffing at your neighbour.... I laffed that I could have come on here and said "heeeeyyyyyy, That was me in the bed for 2 hours!    soooooooo glad it wasn't  

Mini: Hope you're well   I had a phone call last week from the dept that does the copying of the medical notes at HH saying that they didn't believe my DH's signature and that I would have to send some more info/fax etc... I went absolutely ballistic on them and asked them how do they know it isn't his signature... The lady says that he didn't print his name next to his signature. I told her that there isn't a request or an area on the document for DH to print name so the problem is with your application form and not with me      Another lady came on the phone and apologised for the inconvenience and that they now have enough info to process copying info   (I hope you know that they won't release info of your DH/DP unless you specify it on a separate form- otherwise SA's and other tests results from DH will be missing from your file....Don't ask  )

Cate: I hope you're well- How's wk 1 of 2 going?   

Hi to Kabby/Georgette too and anyone else i've missed 

Secret B
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Secret b - What idiots!! We wrote down we wanted the SA, she told us to. I thought we would get everything that was written down, if we dont then i'm going up there myself and complaining!!    Its 21 days week on monday so i'm expecting them soon, this is ridiculas system.  I'm going to ask Mr T if i can have any SA results tomorrow. GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello Ladies, happy Friday!

MisTI, usual stages are OST Test (D3-D4), DT/HYCOSY (DAY 9-11), Pills/Spray (D14-25 but it varies) then next AF - injections 12 days from D3, EC around D16 and ET around D19-21. On your consultation next week DR will give you a paper with all stages applicable to you.   

Saying that, I did my OST and DT this month but can't carry on with pills/spray this month because of Xmas. So I start them in Jan. I think you will have to wait until next AF as well. Looks like you, me and Secret B will have the treatment done in late Jan or early Feb.     

Mini, I don't know what is D-Reg please? It's my first IVF, so not familiar with all terminology yet..

Fozi, sorry to hear about your pain with dilapan.. It's all done now, right?   Good luck for next stage..

Another silly question to all who did IVF before - is EC under general anaesthetic or not? 

Oh girls, can't wait for next AF to start!

Cate, how are you feeling? Cramps? Sick and tired?   

Olivia xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

olivia - sorry hun,, it will be the spray i think, i had injections (burselin) basically its down regging your body of the hormones


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Olivia: EC is not done under GA, but under sedation...which is a form of dreamers paradise..Apparently you're awake, but I'll be damned if I or anyone can remember it or feel it... 

I questioned this procedure initially at the hospital as I thought it was GA, but was corrected on the day and advised of the difference. (Also, the dr said it wasn't a good idea to have EC under GA as the recovery is longer and does something to eggs    I cannot remember what the specifics are...

I hope this helps  

Here's hoping your AF starts sooner  

Mini: Did you ask Dr T for the SA results anyhow or were you so blown away by his kindness and thoughtfulness that you forgot    

Secret B xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Secret B - No i forgot !! Yes was a bit thrown by his niceness!! DH thought he'd had a personality transplant! I nearly started laughing while i was listening to his gobbledigook!! 

We did the karyotype test and i asked how we got the results, and he said they will be here when you next come, I then said, what if we decide to change clinics, he said we could get a copy.  I nearly said, what in 21-40 days!!   DH said that we have to wait that long as its to do with the data protection act. 

I might phone up for the results anyway.   Not sure if they'll give them to me over the phone tho. 

I expect you are all wondering what i am on about!! well we met with our con for follow up after our chem pg 

This is what happened after we decided to change clinics

we saw our con for follow up from last tx and he was a different person from the last time we saw him. last time i hated him cos he gave is no answers. but this time he explained everything and understood we must be frustrated and said that if it happens a 3rd time then he would be worried and do tests on me but as we have had just 1 fresh cycle and 1 frozen, he said FET isn't counted in my stats, as no bloods are done, just scans, he said the defrost was fine, as aspected (3 frozen and 2 survived the thaw)  He sid the fact we had a chem pg again is still good news as it started to develop.
He said it is a lottery as every embryo is different.  I talked about doing different tests before next cycle and he said again as we have had only 1 fresh cycle then not to waste money, but when i said our GP said he would do the majority of them he then said to do them, as nothing to lose.  I asked about karyotyping and he said we could do it there and then, which we did. 
he said couples have go through 3 txs of BFN and then have twins!! 
I know he was trying to make us feel better, but i actually don't think anything else could of been done, ir could be done. except a miracle!!  

We then talked about having  DHs spermies tested for DNA frag etc and he said thats why people have icsi, he said he asked the creator of dna frag test and what do people do if they have it, and he said the man said they would have icsi!!  He said sperm have a 1% job in making the embryo and the rest is all down to the egg. 

I'm so confused now after all i said about him and now today he was really helpful and nice.  I wanted him to be horrible so i could say up yours!    and change clinics, but now i actually don't know why i want to change, is tit then fact that we got BFNs and i want to run away cos i blame them?? when in fact its not there fault?!! 
He also said he wanted to change my protocol to short protocol as it is less aggressive and more gentle on the body.  I repond to drugs well and body does its bit so don't need to d'reg.  

So i'm not sure what else another clinic could do, except do 3 day ET instead of 2 day.  We are still going to see mr ramsey (urologist) to have a chat about the boys, even if it is for a 2nd opinion.  

We have the open evenings next week to make our minds up but i can see us going back to HH.  Its what i know and at least now he is open to tests, and not all that bad!!


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope  you're all well.

Minimouse - I've not had my first consultation yet, so I was just speculating on when I'd be starting, but the sounds of it will be on af after next I hope, bummer as my cycles are really long!  Thanks for the help chick, will be getting my diary out to work it out now!  Gosh, I can see why your confused about the clinic choice, think you have to go on your gut feel hun.  Looks like your con was being really helpful and understanding, maybe see how you feel after you see Dr Ramsey?

Secret B -hope your got good news on the PCT/funding issue, thanks for the info re the time scales,  really hope your notes come soon, so annoying, I can't stop readin mine, even though I can't understand them!  They've missed out my results from my HSG actually which I was a bit annoyed about as it's an important one, will call the clinic on  Monday to see if they can fax it to me.

Olivia - thanks for the info, looks like we will be at the same time, yae!  I know I'll be sitting in the waiting room wondering if it's oyu guys sitting there!

Cate - how's the 2ww going?

Hi to the rest of the gang, hope you are all well...
x
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Miss TI - I always try to work out when my tx will start, i was doing this morning in bed!!  
If i do the short protocol i will start earlier than the long which will be good, early jan if my AF comes, it was late after my first tx, 10 days to be exact!!   
Yeah we have decided to have a chat with mr ramsey and see what he thinks as regardes to tests before the next tx, i suppose our con was right that we have only done 1 fresh cycle to work on (i know its one to many but there you go)
You've jjust reminded me that i didn't ask for my HSG reaults too.    I might ask my GP if he has them next week.


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

hey girls... thanks for the thoughts and sorry i haven't posted... have been feeling absolutely dreadful all week... i think the fact that i felt so totally fine after EC threw me b/c the day after ET i started to feel ropey as anything - cramps, bloated and generally awful... i started to get really worried because of my ectopic earlier this year so called the clinic... has anyone else had this?

i think thurs and fri were the worst days - DH took me shopping on friday and we had to come home b/c it hurt to walk... i called the clinic and they said i could take paracetamol (sp?) which helped a bit. they said that feeling like this can happen b/c of the thickness of the womb lining (TMI!). am feeling slighly more human today and thank god that 's the first week over with. have got next week of work too (although will be wokring from home) and intend to do very little...

i know it will all be worth it in the end but nothing can prepare you for feeling this rough... 

sorry for being down and good to hear so many of you are so excited about starting cycles - just PLEASE take it easy and take care of yourselves during!!! 

Happy Sunday 
Cate x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girls,

Cate - so sorry to hear about pains and awful feelings you have at the moment. I am sure it's a good sign and embies are trying to get comfortable inside you for next 9 months.. And thank you for posting - please carry on - we need to know what to expect soon.. 

Secret B/Mini - thanks for info, it makes more sense now. I am confused now about the protocols. Dr Serhal gave me contraceptive pill protocol when we met but after all tests the nurse gave me completely different one  - called mid-luteal protocol with progesterone pills instead. I think I should call clinic to clarify which one I should follow.. 

Arla, can I ask how did they manage to get you into OHSS? They should monitor you every 2 days with scans, right? I am at risk and thought they manage this very close.. 

Hi to MisTI, Fozi and to the rest of you girls

Olivia x


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I'm a bit depressed these days, Xmas is having a negative effect on me  

Olivia32, they gave me too much menopur, that's how they managed to overstimulate me. They started with three ampoules, after the first blood test they reduced it to two, and then to one and a half. The day before EC I started throwing up, and when I mentioned it to the short bold new Dr (DR B?) who unfortunately did my EC, he said it's normal..... NORMAL my   Two days later I was all bloated and in pain.

Good luck to everybody going through EC, ET, and 2WW. I hope you'll get your deserved precious Xmas present.

Alra


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

    

Hope that you are all well.
went in for my 1st scan (for ivf natural cycle) guess what? i had that woman that we have been complaining about!  
she must have gathered from the look on my face whne she called out my name......she asked if we had met before and i told her that she had done my dummy ET, she said "oh yes".  anyway, she must have had some classes in diplomacy cos she was actually very nic. she explained the whole protocol to me (which no-one had bothered to do so far). but i wish she would smile, evevn when she was giving me pocstive feedback on follicles etc, she had such a serious face on!!! i must have looked a bit concerned, as she then said "dont worry, it all normal!"  
i did want to run something past you all. i am thinking about making a cmplaint about the way they have been dealing with me lately.  it does sound a bit harsh and tell me if you think i am being OTT. the receptionists have been quite snappy when i have called (usually they are really nice) and three times now they havent passed on messages whne i have needed to talk to a nurse urgently.  i know they are realllllly busy, its obvious, but i feel like they are someitmes hurrying me out of the room so that i dont ask anymore questions!! maybe its my fault as i usually just go "oh great, thanks, bye!" i also feel like they havent explained the protocol to me (last time it wasnt until i said i wanted someone to go over it with me that they actually sent in a nurse!)
i just feel like i m stressed enough as it is without being fobbed off all the time.  
what do you think? do you think its worth me dropping them a letter (nothing too harsh) ? and who should i address the letter to? Dr Serhal is my con, i want to let them know that i am feeling like this without them thinking i am some loopy lune  

so sorry to ramble on........ any advice would be gratefully received!

Fozi


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Olivia

There is a Words and Meanings section on the main home page. Here's the link to it. You may find it helpful to you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/

Good luck with your treatment   

Rachel x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Rachel - thanks, I figured it out and on the same page with everyone now, yey! Thanks anyway   

Alra - I can't believe it! Thank you for sharing, it means a lot.. The doctor you are talking about did my DT and he made me cry performing this simple procedure..     You made me think about reading more about all these drugs before start taking them - help yourself, eh? Hope you will feel better soon hun  

Fozi, I think the problem is that they have to many patients now. After they published 2007 figures (best rates in UK) everyone went there.. I am here because of their success rates - over 60% for below 35s.. And now they can't cope with it. I think you are right to write a letter to head of the clinic - Dr Serhal. At least this way they know it's a problem and will try to deal with it..   You can also send an e-mail to clinic manager - Brett (don't remember his surname), he is lovely and helpful.. And he is in charge of admin - their weakest link!

Sorry I keep writing, so excited and worried in the same time... Pregnant ladies, we need   , how are you doing? Lisa, Georgette?

Olivia xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello again!

Olivia - please dont apologise for writing on here! its lovely to chat to people who are at the same place   thanks for your advice. what you have said makes sense and i totally agree with you regarding the bit about the clinic being so busy because of so many new patients. will def be writing to them though, thanks for letting me know about the clinic manager, had no idea he existed!! learn something new everyday!   now i just have to think about how i am going to word the letter!  

lots of       to everyone, lets pray that this christmas makes all our wishes come true.
Fozi


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Fozi,

I do understand that with such sensitive treatment a little bed-side manner would go a long way.  

However, maybe I'm just a little weathered by it all now, not sure, but I have come to the conclusion that this may not be where the strengths lie at ACU.  I do think the medical care is great tho'.  If you do however feel that there is something that must be brought to their attention I can personally say that the Unit Manager there is great, he is approachable, efficient and responsive in any dealings I have had with them so far.  Good luck!

Btw I am now mid-cycle and am waiting to hear re a possible EC on friday - it all happened quite quickly once Mr Pesky Cyst finally got the message    Still nerve wracking tho'


I'm not hvaing an ET this time, only embie freezing - does anyone have any experience of this?

Hope all is well with peeps on their journeys.

Tizz x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Tizzywizz

Thanks for your advice. its so nice to have someone else's point of view. the only reason i am holding back is because i do agree with you on the ppoint you make about being "a little weathered by it all".
Hope evrything goes well for you for your EC.  i had my EC acouple of months ago........but i went on to use one of the embies for a ET. (no succes for me that time)  the remaining 5 blastocysts are in the freezer, ready for ET i think at the end of next week. eek!  
Here's sending you lots of     for many embies on your collection day. keep your little tummy warm until you have the collection and drink lots of milk!
i am going in for a scan tomorrow and prob another on friday, we might be there at the same time! i often wonder when i am in the waiting room if there are any fellow FF'rs there  
Take care of yourself  

Hello to the rest of the gang!

Fozi


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Fozi best of luck for scans this week, hope that lining is plumping up nicely and its second time lucky 

I will get a ring back tonight about EC being friday, eeek!

Does anyone know, if EC goes ahead on Friday, whether I will be well enough to go out on Saturday - have a sort of important social function (day time only) that I was hoping not to miss!  What are peeps experience with te recovery side of things?

Hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

tizzywizz I was fine the day after EC. In fact, I went shopping the eve I had EC. I started to feel really unwell two days later, but that's because of OHSS  Good luck!

fozi, I do think they have far too many patients at the moment, and that's why they had to hire new people, possibly not at the same level as the other Drs. I am curious to see whether they will manage to confirm their outstanding results this year. Having said that, I still think the standard at UCH is high... let's hope they do the miracle dor us  

I have a question: my cycle was interrupted before ET because of OHSS: Do you know if I'm entitled to any reimbursement? Also, I am not sure how much FET costs...

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello me lovelies,

Alra- i am not sure whether you are entitled to getting your money back.....i dont think they do that, on the basis that OHSS is something that they warn us about in advance and they cant predict who it will happen to. but i would check with them, you never know! i do have a letter which they sent for advance payment of my cycleand it does say at the bottom "if, for ay reason you treatment cycle is cancelled, you will be given a refund"
i have just been looking at all the invoices i have for my previous treament    i can only find one which has the price for the whole ivf treatment cycle and it was 2,875....not quite sure on the specific prices for egg collection. if you give kelly a call in the accountsdept, she will be abl to tell you.
Tizzywizz- i was ok after my EC, just felt a bit sore. they do say you should make sure that you keep hydrated afterwards and to take it easy straight after. see how you feel the next day. you might be fine to attend your function as long s you are not on your feet all day.

went for another scan today.....as i am on a natural cycle, they were not quite sure of my ovulation, i am not happy about the thicknessof lining etc. mr serhal said they woud only go ahead if they were 100% sure. so its another blood test for me tomorrow.....    just want to know for sure, hate this waiting around. wish there was a magic bean i could eat o make everyhting inside nice and thick!!  
Hope everyone is well

Fozi


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

hi girls... finally back online again... am having great anxt with BT at the moment!!!

thankfully the bad cramping i was getting last week seems to have eased off... am still getting twinges and stabbing pains from time to time but no where near as bad as last week... am now just getting really frustrated with the wait and seem to be swinging twds the negative thought side now and not feeling quite so optimisitic (sp?) as i was... i think it could be to do with sitting at home by myself and dwelling too much... that and one of my closest friends having her baby last week and a close friends passing away... full of the joys of xmas at the moment.   ..sorry... DH suggested i go shopping!!!

Fozi - DH and i have discussed telling the clinic about their customer care b/c i think that it can let them down... that's not to say it's bad b/c luckily they have been generally really nice and helpful - but only when you go out of your way and ask... it has also annoyed us a bit about never seeing the same person consistenly and never seeing Dr R since consult. as olivia said i think it's just because they are so ridiculously busy now... it was busy when we started going about 2 years ago but in comparison it's nothing... now sometimes it's hard to get a seat in the waiting room! if you're unhappy i think you should let them know in a constructive and specific way because it can only help... do you know though it's funny re-reading your txt - i asked about natural IVF and Dr R told me that they didn't do it! i guess it all depends on OST tests... will keep things crossed for you for your test today... 

Tizzy - i felt totally fine after EC (surprisingly so) but it was the day after ET that i started to feel rough... DEFINATELY keep hydrated - they said this to me and i was like 'yeah yeah' and then two days later my hands and lips started to get all dry and cracked from it! i've found drinks like gatorade and other sports hydrating drinks really helped. they recommend 2 litres a day but i would say do that at least and more if you can.... just not too much too often or it will make you feel sick! are you going to go onto cyclogest pessaries afterwards or did you say your freezing your embies? if you do have to use the pessaries i would also advise LOTS of veg and keep up with the water as they have some rather unpleasant side effects on you digestive system (TMI i know but i wish someone had told me!!) As for going out on saturday i'd say do what you need to but with an escape plan if needed! will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you   

Alra - Dr R said to us that if our txt was stopped for any reason we would be partially reimbursed (i guess for the bit we didn't have) but call and speak to Kelly or Brett and they will advise you... as for costs of FET i'm not sure for definate but when i was talking to brett about it he mentioned something in the region of a couple of grand rather than 6-8 but again check with them... i'm not sure also if it differs depending on how many embies they transfer...

hope everyone else is doing ok and staying dry and warm!
Happy thursday!
Cate xoxo


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone  

Sorry, but this is going to be a bit of a "disheartened post". Feel free to send me a kick up my backside!!  

Cate- Dr. R was right, they dont do ivf on a natural cycle.....i should have explained better, i am having a natural FET cycle. the embies are in the freezer  

well, i went for another blood test yesterday.( watied for only 1/2 hour as oppsoed to 50 mins the day before!    )
Dr. S (he is such a sweetie) called me last night to say that he is not 100% with my progesterone level for them to go for a ET. so this cycle is going to be abandoned      he asked if i wanted to come in and have a chat with him i said yes (even though thats Another £120!!!)  he was really nice and said there is no point going for it if we have any doubts and i agree totally, but still feel like we are back to square one  
just gotta pick myself up and get on with it!............better go make some xmas cards.  

hope i havent bought everyone else down with me.  sending you all    and   
love
Fozi


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh Fozi, I'm so sorry. I know the feeling, you just wanted your little one back with you for Xmas, but it'll happen soon, don't worry!  

I'm due for a natural FET at the end of Jan, but strangely enough the lack of drugs scares me. Why did they recommend a natural one to you? Was it your first FET? I have the feeling that their protocol is to make you try naturally for the first attempt, unless there are specific problems!

Well, maybe we'll be buddy cycle in Jan, and hopefully we'll get our long due BFP  

Take care and do some Xmas shopping  

Love,
Alra


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Alra

Thank you for your lovely message.  
i know what you mean about the lack of drugs scaring you, it petrified me!!  
i had my first failed ivf attempt in sept.  i wanted to do a cycle before xmas so dr.S suggested that i do a natural cycle FET as he felt at that time it would work,( based on all my previous results etc).  looks like it will be a medicated cyce for me in the new year.
so we might indeed be cycle buddies   here's       that the new year brings us (and everyone else) some much wanted joy! 

by the way....has anyone had "immune tests" done at the ACU? do they do them?

Love
Fozi


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Fozi

Just wanted to say sorry that you aren't able to have your FET this month.  I know that it is disappointing to get your hopes up only for them to be dashed.  You have to make sure that you are in the best possible shape for anything they try so them not wanting to go ahead is really a good thing (although I know it won't feel like it! because they want you to succeed as well.  I had a couple of my treatments postponed because of cysts so I know how disheartening it is.

Make sure that you have a lovely relaxing Christmas and before you know it you will be ready to go in the New Year.

Lots of luck to you.

Button xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Button
thank you for your lovely message.  
evrything you have said makes complete sense  
Am going to use the hols to put on a bit of weight, which i know will help me.
Hope that you are keeping well, stay nice and cosy over the festive period.  

Love 
Foz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

fozi - thats pants hun, sorry to hear that.  Natural ones do work as one of my FF had a natural and she is having twins so they do work, but you need to tell mr s that you want medicated next time.


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm afraid this will be brief as am in bed recovering from EC and have that "just run over feeling"!!

Fozi I can really feel your frustration and I agree, it sounds the same as when I had to wait 7 weeks for a cycst to clear!  I know its a lot to pay, but you are obviously concerned about the situation and IM wondering if you might feel better having had the chat with Mr `Serhal and then switching off from it all for the holidays, knowing the treatment plan for '09?  Keep well.

Cate thanks for sharing your exp with EC, I feel OK just very sore and achey and walking is a bit strange    Am hoping still to make the (important) function tomorrow but may have to permanently park my rear end!  

Hope all is well with everyone.


PS Fozi - ACU aren't too hot on immunes, they will do some tests I think tho'.  I had a fairly comprehensive screen done at the Lister last year..


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Fozi - sooo sorry to hear about your FET this month  Look at the bright side - hols, drinks, coffee and sex for Xmas, eh?   I believe in the fact that most of things happen for the reason. May be this way your body is telling you it will be better time for FET in January and not now.. Big good luck to you and "FET Buddy" Alra for Jan FET!    

Cate - when is your "big test" date? Not long now I guess.. Stay strong, you are doing so well... Lots of    

Tizzi, when will they tell you how many eggs have they collected? Was it painful and/or did you feel anything at all? Good luck with your function today, let us know how you are feeling..

Nothing new with me, reading books about supplements that can improve eggs quality.. Waiting for AF (end Dec) to start pills and nasal spray in January..

Hope everyone is well

Love

Olivia xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Hope your all good.

Fozi - I'm really sorry hun, wishing you lots of    for 09....

Cate - hope you're ok, can't be long now, sending you lots of   

Tizzywiz - hope you're feeling better, did you have the day off work for EC?  Just trying to work out when I should book time off work and it's proving a bit difficult.

Hi to the rest of the gang.

All is well with us, we had our appt on Thurs, was good, short but good.  Think I was a little unprepared with my questions to be honest, but they seemed so slick with this whole pack explaining everything I just couldn't think.  Kicked myself afterwards as didn't ask about the short protocol, accupuncture or diet, but Dr R is going to call me tomorow to discuss, so it's ok.  We're going with the long protocol by the looks of things and if AF behaves and comes on time, I'll be d regging over xmas and EC/ET end Jan/beg Feb, yae!  Bring it on I say!

Also went to see my GP who was v.positive about prescribing the drugs and gave me all the blood forms I need to do them on the NHS which I was really pleased about.  Just need confirmation from the practise manager, got everthing crossed, would be great to be able to save a bit of cash.  

Wanted to ask you guys about accupunture, do you think it works and does anyone have any reccomendations?
x
x


----------



## Cate GG (Oct 16, 2008)

well my lovelies... all of your postive thoughts and wishes paid off... just had a call back and it's a   !!!!

        

am SO relieved and totally in shock.... have been having such bad cramps over the last few weeks but the lovely Trudi said that it was very normal - apparently all a side effect of the cyclogest... DH is over the moon but still very apprehensive due to our ectopic earlier this year, so has sworn me to secrecy until at least the 6 week sscan... YEAH RIGHT!!!! i'm so rubbish with waiting and surprises i even took the home test a day early and that was me being patient!!!

Miss TI - re acupuncture, there was a study published recently saying that it significantly increased positive results with IVF. try this link for more info: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article3327648.ece I have reflexology & acupuncture regularly and the lady who does it says that in theory it can't do you any harm and something that gives your body a boost in the lead up to is recommended in the homopathic world... the medical/scientific world are somewhat sceptical i think bc i mentioned reflex to one of the docotrs at UCH and i got the roll of the eyes!! the only thing my reflexologist did say was that she was really apprehensive about it post transfer and i'm going to wait until 12 weeks before i go again...

Sorry Foz - probably me not knowing acronyms well... keep your chin up though and have a glass of bubbly for me at xmas!

Tizzy - hope you're feeling better and you had fun if you went to your saturday do...

hello to everyone else... and  hugs all round!

Cate

/links


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Cate!!! I'm really happy for you!

Alra


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies!!

I haven't posted on here for a while...

Cate: Excellent news on your  for the xmas    I wish you and DH all the best for the next 9 months!!

MissTi: Good news on the NHS finding the drugs...any savings are a bonus!! As for Acupuncture, I've read many stories about the success of acupuncture and it increasing your chances by 60%.... I went to see Daniel Elliott and the London Acup centre...He has clinics in harleys st/chiswick and windsor- He's the best acupuncturist I've been to as I went to a couple of expensive ones before and they were utter crap compared to them... Good luck on what ever you decide PM me if want more details  

Tizzywizz: Sorry to hear you're sore. How are you feeling now? How many eggs were collected? Wishing you a warm and pain free tummy for ET  

Olivia: You and me both! I started AF at the beginning of the week which was excellent news as this means that I'll start treatment on my next AF which will probably start early Jan for tests.. I didn't know initially when my AF was due to start since this was my first official AF since I bled for my negative cycle in Nov and I bleed for 10 days which got me confused   Cycle buddys for 09!!

Fozi: So sorry hun to hear about your cancelled FET...that sucks! I can only imagine your disappointment and high hopes been put on pause which messes up your plans. I wish you all the best for a new cycle in the new year  

Hi and a big hug to Alra, Rachael, Button, Mini and anyone else I've missed  

Secret B xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats Cate!!!!!!!  So, So please for you, wishing you all the best for the next 9 months!!!!  Thanks for the info on the acupuncture, will pm you for the details of where you went.

Secret B - Will google your guy and look into him, thanks for the info.  I'm expecting AF in the next week, so I think I'll be joining you and Olivia, yae!!  Have you guys done your OST and DT?

Hi to Arla, Fozi, Tizzywizz, button, mini mouse, Olivia and the rest of the gang.

I'm off to Berlin tomorrow morning for a weekend away with DH.  Have good weekends all…..
X
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Cate - OMG!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! You are an inspiration  
Good luck with scans and most difficult first 12 weeks! Keep us updated hun!

Secret B, MisTI - hello cycle buddies! I hope to start down regging in early Jan if AF will behave. Got so excited after my consultation with Dr S last month that did OST and DT straight away! All looks good including AMH  .. I hated DT but what you gonna do? I will be on long protocol with small dosage of GonaF I think.. Now just have to wait. Let's get that hat-trick girls!  
Keep me posted about your AFs!

MisTI, have fun in Berlin!

Fozi hope you are feeling better now and getting ready for next cycle.

Hi to everyone else!

Olivia x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello

First of all....... a big congrat to Cate!!! thats such fantastic news!!!  a really happy for you.   hope that you are well and good luck with all the scans.

heres wishing that everyone gets some good news soon   

went for my chat with Mr. Serhal.....feeling sooooooo much better. he is such a lovely man. realistic, but positive at the same time.  going to start down regging after my next af arrives.
Thank you all for the supportive messages, really made a difference  

love
Fozi


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Fozi, I'm glad you're feeling better   I'm still not convinced about this natural FET!

I'm kinda blue today. Yesterday another friend called to announce she's pregnant. It's strange how differently I react to pregnancy news: when one of you ladies gets pregnant I'm truly happy and hopeful... when other people announce it, I get depressed and feel hopeless. Three of my friends will give birth in the next few weeks, others in May and June. And everybody shows me their scans and new baby things... and as much as I hate it, I only feel sad...  

I know it's irrational and stupid, but I simply can't help it   
The worst thing is that I really dread Xmas this year, it just depresses me! The only good thing is that at the end of January I'll FET

Sorry, just needed to get it out.

 for a 2009 baby for all of us!

Love,
Alra

P.S. Cate, I do want to hear you talking about scans and baby things


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

MissTi: I haven't started any of the tests as yet. I thought I'd wait until AF in Jan before we start tests etc. 1 month before tx in Feb... All I need to do now is call when AF starts!! I cannot wait!!  

Alra: Don't be blue   I understand exactly what you mean...It's that feeling when you think...Heyyy, why can't it be me?! Especially as they've become pregnant naturally without even breaking a sweat (well I cannot vouch for all couples    ) You understand our pain and journey which is the same as yours, therefore you can sympathise and appreciate when someone gets pregnant.

I felt the same too when my friend announced her pg- she brought round all the baby catalogues and she's purchased nearly everything in the books and I just had to smile and have it eat me up inside...even though I wish her the utmost best.

I'm also the last of my girlfriends to have a child...which is really quite sad..

I personally cannot stand xmas too-I was hoping to have a BFP by now, but I look forward to the New Year and starting tx... I try to see it as probably the last xmas me and DH will have time to ourselves...As I hope to be pg for 09... And I hope you do too   and everyone else on this forum  

There are some definite cycle buddies for Jan/Feb 09 at ACU and hope the fairy dust brings us all a bundle of joy for each of us    

Fozi: Dr S is my hero    .. DH and I left his office floating and geared up for tx...He has a wonderful sense of humour and very caring... I'm happy to hear you're feeling better about your next tx  

Secret B xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Alra- i can totally understand how you feel about hearing and being around others who are having babies. you are not alone, makes me really depressed too. feel over the moon if its someone on FF but otherwise i am getting so tired of hearing everyone else's news.  i am feeling quite down about xmas too (evevn though we dont celebrate it officially, we still get together with our families)
i am going to start down regging early jan, its the only thing i am actually looking forward to right now!!  are you having natural FET? if you have any doubts about it at all, talk to the consultant. if you think its not for you, its not too late to decide to have a medicated cycle. i picked up my drugs yesterday to start in jan ( although i need to call them when af starts to let them know).  Dr. S was super yesterday!!  

Hope that everyone is well.

Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Just browsing your board as am due to start an IVF-TESE-ICSI Cycle at ACU early in the next year and just wanted to say you all sound so lovely and it is great to read such encouraging comments about the clinic. Have also found Dr S really nice, but pretty blunt (in a good way) he looked at us and said 'I can see you two have a strong relationship- well you are going to need it as you are in for the biggest stress of your lives'   

Also wanted to say totally feel the same as the other girls when friends announce their PG - while you are happy for them it is so hard esp as some of my friends have literally got pregnant naturally in the first couple of cycles and when they look at me you can see in their eyes the relief they are not going through what we are. Have even taking to avoiding some friends who I know are trying as am too afriad if they announce a pg I will cry or run out of the room. I work right next to a maternety hospital and seeing all the PG women outside is so hard. My counsellor was brilliant though when i talked to her about it and said virtually every woman req assisted conception feels the same and it doesn't make me a bad person, and I have to give myself a break and just avoid situations where I will be seeing PG women such as family parties (one v smug cousin esp!) 

So good luck to you all, and will keep reading this board and be in touch when start Rx.
Have any of your DH/DPs had TESE with Mr Ralph? Any good? lots of pain??

  
Cx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Cecilab  

Welcome to our home    Great minds think alike I say  

Sorry I personally don't have any exp with TESE, but we'll support you as much as we can and learn about you situation too.. There are many of us gearing up for tx in the new year - we can all do this together  

Good luck with the biopsy  

Hi everyone else, what a dreadful weekend we are having?! I knew I should have brought my canoe out when going to the shops   

Secret xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Cate  congrats!!!! What a note to end the year on!!

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies.  I have to say this EC  was much more uncomfortable than previous, with lots of flatulence(!!), bloating and cramps.  I did make it to my social function tho (lots of sitting down!!) and havent really had any time off - so for those of you who were wondering, Im not sure its that essential, as long as you can take it a bit easier.

Hope that helps.

Not been very happy with the number of embies in freezer (5) but age could be a factor I suppose.

Anyway, have to think positive in this game or no point trying!!!

Hope you are all well.

NIce to see some newbies - welcome.  

Tizzy.


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Welcome to FF ceciliab! 

Tizzy, I'm glad that EC was not too painful and you made it to your function. Five embies is not bad at all! When are they going to be transferred?

I'm so relieved to learn that I'm not the only one feeling that way. I must admit that sometimes I feel like a horrible, envious cow  but knowing that it's common helps  ceciliab my therapist suggested to avoid pregnant friends too, or to say to them kindly if they could avoid talking about their pregnancy all the time. So far I haven't managed to do either   

Did you guys had a good Xmas shopping week-end?  

a big   to everyone!

Alra


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome ACU girls   

Have just managed to finish xmas shopping (you have to love amazon when the weather is so bad!) and all in budget as cash is in the bank saving (at a poxy rate  ) for the Tx next year......

I am v impressed you managed to get to your party and have fingers crossed for the embies on ice tizzy-  
good luck with your ET early next year.
Am seeing Mr Ralph on Thursday to plan biopsy and TESE for DH- fingers crossed   

Happy shopping in horrid weather
 
Cx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girls,

I just found out more details for my protocol next year and need your advise..  

During  the stimulation I will have blood tests every day (!!) and scans every other day to avoid OHSS. I have no idea what I am going to do about the job...   

The clinic is 30 min on the tube from where I work, ACU is not opened early/late, I work 7am-6pm. All team members are boys with 2 male directors  They want to know everything even if I go to my GP, really annoying.. 3 days holidays left until end of Feb that I am planning to take during EC/ET.. I am thinking to go to HR and tell them the truth.. Or what excuse can I make to be off the desk for over an hour every day for 2 weeks?? 

There is a financial situation out there that I can't give up my job even for this  

I would really appreciate your suggestions.. How do you handle your work and this?

Thanks my darlings.. 

Olivia x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Olivia - I think you need to be straight up with your work, mabye speak to your line manager first, you might not have to go directly to HR.  I had to tell my boss a while ago when I was having my first investigations, I wasn't entirely honest though, I told them my situation with the frozen swinners and the fact that I was having to have lots of tests done that I couldn't control the timing of.  She was totally cool about it and the rest of my team didn't even know.  If it's gonna cause you too much stress not to tell them, then you must tell them, you can't afford to be stressed with work on top of everyting else.  Legally, they can't touch you with a barge poll, it's a medical procedure, and that's that.  Have you thought about maybe calling in sick, do you have a nice GP that might sign you off if you can't face telling them?

Hi to the rest of the gang, hope you're all good.  I'm cool, Berlin was very fun, freezing and festive, we basically spent the weekend eating and walking around the xmas markets, was lovely.  Am counting the days until I'm off for xmas, cannot wait now, am feeling so tired at the moment.  DH is well and is going back to work on the 5th, so all very exciting for him.  I'm waiting for AF to arrive any day now, then the ball can start rolling, looks like I'll be down regging around the first week in Jan, eek!

Txx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi everyone!!

I hope all is well.

Olivia: I was in the same boat as you. I too work with an all boys team and have 2 male Directors whom I answer to (i'm the only woman there except cleaner and secretary!!)... It's quite a male chauvanistic in these environments at times-depending on your job, and any wind that you're trying for a baby will unfortunately leave you a little concerned to you status even though legally they cannot sack you for it. My advice would be to talk to HR in the first instance, like I did. That way they are fully informed from the offset so should you bosses turn round and complain about your 'absentism' or 'quality' of work, it would leave them exposed. Your HR would then ask/request that you tell one of the directors (your boss) or they can put something in writing requesting confientiality within the office etc. You only need to tell one Director, I didn't feel I needed to explain myself to the entire office plus another director..As long as one knows, then your conscious is clear... Your boss will/can tell the other director if necessary, but that is entirely up to them...

I've found that working for a male dominated office is worse than working with women and they do talk!! It's a shame that you have to take this stance in your work and it would be different if you had a woman who may be sympathetic...

Good luck xx  

MissTi: I'm so excited for you too... I can't wait for my AF to arrive in first wk in Jan too.. Glad you had a nice time in Berlin- I had an excellent time out there years ago!! Glad DH is well and you can look forward to a wonderful xmas and new year!! Have you done all your xmas shopping as yet?

Secret B
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey MisTI, Secret B

Thank you so much girls for your advices! It's exactly the problem - men bosses just don't get it. I was thinking about not saying exactly the truth or just talk to HR to protect myself.. But I still have to be sweet to bosses as I will work with them for another 6 months if all goes according to plan  Like an idea about "special" GP, will think about it.. Have about 2 weeks to decide what to do 

How interesting - my AF is due on Friday but going to be late (no boobs pain yet - sorry, TMI). Can't wait for the Tx! My scariest bit of it is EC, what is yours?

Love,

Olivia x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Just a quick post as we went to see mr ralph today and should get bx results before seeing mr s in early jan, so hope to start tx feb/march fingers crossed. feel we have come so far already and haven't even started yet!

Olivia I work with a mix of women but with mostly male bosses, and told one senior male boss I like and get on with that we were doing this and I was going to have to dissappear during the working day and he would have to cover for me/support me, and he just smiled and said 'good luck' - but am sure if I had told one I didn't trust or like would be a different story......I work in a medical environment so am permanently worried am being second guessed all the time. I think if you can tell someone in HR and get them to cover you plus a sympathetic GP to sign you off sick should be enough I hope    I hope you get it sorted.

Good luck everyone with tx etc over xmas and have a lovely time....  
lets all keep fingers crossed for new year  
Cx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

Ceciliab - Great news for the treatment start date, got everything crossed for you...

Secret B and Olivia - I think my scariest bit is EC too, eek!  AF still hasn't arrived, was due on Tues grrr!  Must be soon tho as am in the worst mood today and sore (.)(.) are on their way!!!

hello to the rest of the gang, hope you're all good, it's been v.quiet on here.....
x
x


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All

I'm new to this thread and I hope you don't mind me posting a quick question to you all. 

I'm going for my first consult at UCH this Monday and I'm due to see Mr A (I had initially request Mr S) - is anyone seeing Mr A, is he nice?

Thanks everyone. 

Rex


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Rex: Welcome  
OMG!!!  I would request Dr. S. I had my first consultation with Dr. A and he had only been working there for 2 wks- and that was about a few weeks ago. I actually left very upset and made a complaint about Dr A to the receptionists and Dr S and requested another appt with Dr S at no additional charge... He was amazing and actually restored my faith in ACU!!

Others on here have also complained about him too, so if you can, please reschedule or specifically request again that you see Dr S...

Olivia, MissTI: My scariest bit is EC too!! I feel like a stuffed turkey with all the eggs building up inside and then being sedated is scary...I looked at my DH like I wasn't going to see him again    

MissTI: I hope your AF comes v soon 

Cecilab: Good luck with the test results- How long do they normally take? 

Bring on the New Year!!


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Cecilia, thanks a lot for your advise about work  Great news about start of your Tx, not long now!  

MisTI, my AF is late too. Dammit! Feeling sick this morning so I guess it's coming! Are you on long protocol? Will you start your pills on day 14 and then spray on day 21?

Rex, welcome. I agree with Secret B. He did my DT but after 30 minutes of trying he got me into tears and I asked him to stop. It was hell. But good news that he doesn't do any important things like EC - only 3 best doctors do EC and all of them are excellent. 

Secret B: oh, yes, you have done EC before! Did you feel that needle inside you at all? I would rather be under GA I think. But it takes longer to recover and ACU don't do it. 

Alra, how are you feeling? 
Cate, how was your scan?

Hello to everyone I missed

Merry Xmas everyone! It's my last day at work today, I am so excited to take a week off! 

Olivia xx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello FF,

Rex, welcome. Olivia, Dr A (short, bald one, right?) does do EC: he did mine  In general, it was OK (well, what do I know, I was sedated  ) but I had told him I had vomited several times the day before and he said it was normal, when it was not at all, it was the beginning of bloody OHSS!!!

I'm really worried about Olivia's experience with DT: if he does that during a real ET.

MissTI and Olivia, I hope your AF arrives soon (funny, after wishing for years she doesn't show up  )

Cecliab, I'm happy you finally have a rough date for tx!

I am at my parents at the moment (working from their place). They know know nothing about my IVF attempt, they are desperate from a grandchild and was hoping to give them the good news fro Xmas  

I'm still trying to decide whether to have a natural FET (as Dr R suggested) or a medicated one.

A big   to everyone.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Alra- It must be so hard for you being with your parents and them not knowing what you have been going through.  if you dont mind me saying.....would you consider telling them? if onlly for the reason that you would feel more relaxed around them and you could get more moral support?
the decision for a natural v medicated FET is a tricky one.... i went for a natural one only on the suggestion of Dr.s. unfortunately for me , my progesterone levels decdied to go awol, which has never happened before    ( i am sure that this will not happen to you) although my cycle was abandoned, i am glad that we were given the opportunity, as it is not recommended for evryone.  hope that you reach a decsion that you are totally comfortable with. you could speak to dr.r again to get some reassurance?

Dr. A sounds like a right plum! i am so glad i havent had anything to do with him and that you ladies are here to warn newcomers about him!  

Big hello to everyone, i hope that you are well.  
Fozi


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way everyone...................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169703.new#new


----------

